# Lucario Palace



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm carrying it over from PMFOmega, and seeing as this place has more people, it would work much better.

Legend has it that there was once a legendary statue of Lucario, which emanated unimaginable power. It was held in the palace of an ancient king, placed right next to the throne. Now, sixteen Pokemon fight to become crowned Lucario's heir... but who will survive?

Okay. There are 12 rounds, and all contain challenges that must be solved with the skills of your Pokemon of choice. It's more like an RP than anything else.

At the ends of certain rounds, people will be eliminated. They will either be chosen by point total (whoever has the lowest score wins) or be chosen by the public.

Your score is determined by how quickly and cleverly you completed the challenge. You can also lose points if you cheat.

So, if you're interested, sign up with the name of the Pokemon you want to use. (No legendaries, and we recommend you use something humanoid.)

1. Medicham (Flora & Ashes) Eliminated Round 1
2. Pikachu (Pokemonaholic) 450
3. Lopunny (F. Metal Cookies) 1450
4. Weavile (Dragon) 1360
5. Vaporeon (Minkow) 250 Eliminated Round 2, 12th Place
6. Wartortle (RandomTyphoon) 780
7. Mr. Mime (Blastoise) 1385
8. Gardevoir (Flareth) 550 Eliminated Round 2, 10th Place
9. Dusknoir (ProgMetal64) Eliminated Round 1
10. Hitmonlee (Dr. Frank) 1055
11. Gallade (Momoharu) Eliminated Round 1
12. Froslass (Stormecho) 1365
13. Mudkip (Seratinajii) Eliminated Round 1
14. Smeargle (Scyther) 375 Eliminated Round 2, 11th Place
15. Blaziken (Charizard Morph) 551
16. Breloom (The3FightingDragons) 745 Executed Round 2

We can now start! The first few challenges will be easy, and the first challenge will be on *WEDNESDAY, around 8:00 Eastern Time.*

INFO:

RIOLU TOKENS:

Riolu tokens may be used to skip a challenge and give you 300 points if you cannot access the internet for a period of time. You only have one token.

PRIZES:

Ah, but what will the winner recieve?

1st place will recieve a large pixelart of the Pokemon that they have chosen.
2nd place will recieve a small scratch sprite of the Pokemon they have chosen.
1st, 2nd, and 3rd place will be given a trainer sprite of themself.
All participants place 3 - 12 will recieve a small banner saying "I was in the Lucario Palace" with the Pokemon they chose on their banner.

CHALLENGE LOG:

Day Two ResultsExecution
Day One Results


----------



## Flora (Aug 25, 2009)

I'll join, with Medicham. (why? it was the first thing I could think of)


----------



## Tigerclaw (Aug 25, 2009)

I want to join as pikachu.


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 25, 2009)

oh hell, I'll play.  Lopunny please.


----------



## Dragon (Aug 25, 2009)

Um, not really sure what this is all about but.. I'll play, I call Weavile.


----------



## Minkow (Aug 25, 2009)

Vaporeon!
...quite obviously.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Aug 25, 2009)

Wartortle wtf yes O:


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Aug 25, 2009)

Abra.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 25, 2009)

I'll edit you guys in.

@Blastoise: I honestly recommend you use Kadabra or Alakazam instead. It's a lot easier that way.

What part about the game confuses you the most?


----------



## Dragon (Aug 25, 2009)

What are we _doing?_ Is this like TCoD Survivor *which is on the Forum Games boards somewhere here* an RP, or what..?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Aug 25, 2009)

Okay, then, a Mr. Mime.


----------



## Flareth (Aug 25, 2009)

I'll be Gardevoir.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 25, 2009)

The game is an RP of sorts. The objective is to complete a task using the Pokemon you've chosen. Usually it's relating to an obstacle course of some sort.

You complete the challenges by posting RP style, but there are occasionally sections that you'll need to complete in other ways (for example, a statue asking you a question you must solve).

Your objective is to clear the mission as fast as possible, but you also have to do it stylistically. For example, let's say you were a Pelipper. If there was a humongous pit of fire, you'd get more points for extinguishing it than for just flying over it.

I keep your points a secret, though every so often, I tell you who's in the top three.

On certain rounds, some of you will be eliminated, either by me or the public.

That make more sense?


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 26, 2009)

Okay. Now this makes more sense. Count me in as Dusknoir.


----------



## Dragon (Aug 26, 2009)

Alright, though is there any specific reason you want us to be humanoid, or is that confidential? :3


----------



## Dr Frank (Aug 26, 2009)

I'll join! Can I be a Honchkrow? If not, then... a Hitmonlee.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 26, 2009)

You're humanoid because most of the challenges are made for humanoid characters.

Added the two of you to the list.


----------



## Momoharu (Aug 27, 2009)

Gallade is called by I.


----------



## Sylph (Aug 27, 2009)

...Quick Question. Can you join as a Lucario?


----------



## Stormecho (Aug 27, 2009)

Joinage as a Froslass. :P


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 27, 2009)

Can't join as Lucario (or a legendary, for that matter).


----------



## Seritinajii (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll join as a Mudkip. Hooray!


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 5, 2009)

Okay. 3 more spots left, so choose!

And subscribe to this thread as well.


----------



## Scyther (Sep 12, 2009)

Smeargle, if you'd please.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 12, 2009)

Added.

Two left. Join quickly!


----------



## Scyther (Sep 12, 2009)

...I like it how we all genarally know each other. </spam>


----------



## Charizard Morph (Sep 12, 2009)

Can i join with Blaziken?


----------



## Loco Mocho (Sep 13, 2009)

Join w/ Breloom Plz


----------



## turbler (Sep 13, 2009)

hmm. I think I'll join as a Haunter.

EDIT: oh... I just realised that this is full -_-" sorry 'bout that


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Sep 13, 2009)

All spots are filled? YAY! We can start soon!


----------



## Scyther (Sep 13, 2009)

^-^

I'm focused. I shall beat you all.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Sep 15, 2009)

Could I join with Munchlax?


----------



## Charizard Morph (Sep 15, 2009)

Muhaha.
I sha!! b teh w1nn3r!
lol.
Had to do it, sorry. xD
I'm going to go wash my hands for an hour now for typing that.......


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 16, 2009)

Okay.

There are ten rounds, and these first two are elimination rounds.

If you haven't subscribed to this thread already, do so.

On Wednesday, I'll update the thread.

It'll be fairly simple.


----------



## Dr Frank (Sep 16, 2009)

Is it Wednesday yet?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 16, 2009)

Wait a few hours after this post. I need to think of good ideas.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 16, 2009)

*DAY ONE*

The sixteen Pokemon gathered around the table, chatting amongst themselves. They soon quieted down when they heard a voice from the statue.

"Hello, competitors. I welcome you. I am Lucario."

"I am not willing to let fools enter my tournament, so I shall begin with a preliminary round. All sixteen of you will fight a Linoone, a Pachirisu, and a Zangoose leader."

"I will now teleport you to the grassy field where you shall fight your oponents. Be aware of your surroundings."

*MISSION: Defeat Linoone, Pachirisu, and Zangoose.*

Go!


----------



## Tigerclaw (Sep 16, 2009)

*uses thunder on zangoose*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 16, 2009)

The Zangoose jumped backwards, signalling for the Pachirisu to absorb the blast. Pachirisu was injured from the force of the attack, but its cheeks sparked with electricity.

Pachirisu tried to shoot a Thunderbolt and the Pikachu. Linoone ran around in a square, increasing its speed. Zangoose waited.

(try to elaborate, k?)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 16, 2009)

*grabs Pachirisu and Teleports high into the air*

*drops Pachirisu and Teleports back down*


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 16, 2009)

The Lopunny smirks, getting up from the table and cracking her knuckles.  She takes a step forward, Her long ears and puffy til bobbing behind her.  She laughs softly, kicking the chair she had been seated in aside.  Easy.  She darts forward, her muscular legs carrying her easily and quickly over the tiled floor.  

She crouches down, her leg muscles balling, and then pushes herself into the air, her strong legs launching her quite high.  She spins in midair, her foot aimed squarely at the Zangoose's head, the Jump Kick streaking home. 

"Chew on _this!_" She shrieked, reading another kick with her other leg.

((how's that?))


----------



## Stormecho (Sep 17, 2009)

The Froslass drifted forward, a malevolent laugh echoing from her serene figure. Raising her arms, she called down hailstones from a suddenly cloudy sky. Satisfied with this piece of weather working, she began to float in a circle, speed increasing as she strived to create copies of herself. As they blurred into view, already a small shard of ice was forming in between her hands, sharpening and growing ever larger. When it was adequately large - and of course, razor-sharp, she spun and then lunged with it at the Pachirisu.

((Hope this is good?))


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 17, 2009)

Mr. Mime dropped the Pachirisu to the ground. It was fazed, but anaged to get up.

Meanwhile, Lopunny's attack hit the Zangoose by surprise. Zangoose got up, but told Linoone to do a Double Edge. Linoone charged, and moved at a lightning speed towards the Lopunny.

(NOTE: YOu guys are all fighting seperate teams of Pokemon in the same area. You're not fighting together.)


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 17, 2009)

Froslass's shot caught the Pachirisu by surprise, knocking it backwards. Linoone and Pachirisu crowded together for comfort, trying to warm thenselves. Zangoose set its fist on fire, then ran towards Froslass trying to punch.

(WEATHER CONDITION IS NOW HAIL. ALL NON-ICE TYPES ARE AFFECTED BY THE HAILSTORM.)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 17, 2009)

Mr. Mime appears in front of the startled Linoone, grabs it firmly by the tail, and Seismic Tosses it towards the leading Zangoose. He quickly begins waving his oversized hands back and forth in a Metronome, smirking.


----------



## Tigerclaw (Sep 17, 2009)

Hmmm....*charges up tail with electricity then uses an electric iron tail on zangoose*
Ho Yeah! *zangose uses quick attack and runs circles around pikachu*
Getting...to...dizzy...too aim @_@


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 17, 2009)

With a smirk, the Lopunny launched herself right at the charging Linoone, her fist surrounded by a bright white energy, the Drain Punch aimed right for the gut, her other fist surrounded by a white spiral of energy, the Dizzy Punch launched right after the drain punch.

The force of the impact would drive the Linoone into the air, and the Lopunny would take advantage of this; a complete spinning backflip, ready to slam the Linoone into the ground with a powerful spinning Hi Jump Kick.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 17, 2009)

Pikachu managed to hit the Zangoose with its electrically charged tail, but Pachirisu's thunderbolt hit the Iron Tail, causing Pikachu to recieve and intense electric shock, paralyzing it. With this, the Zangoose scored a free hit, Earthquaking it. Pachirisu, hit by the impact, fainted. Linoone took some damage, but still continued to move.

(Pikachu is paralyzed, Pachirisu is dead.)

Mr. Mime's Seismic Toss left the two Pokemon in a tangled bunch on the ground. Pachirisu, who had gotten up, got a cheap shot in with a Quick Attack.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Sep 17, 2009)

Breloom Mach punches linoone rocketing him at zagnoose
Then puts pachirisu to sleep with sleep power


----------



## Stormecho (Sep 17, 2009)

The Froslass chuckled as the fire hit one of the clones, and hit the Zangoose with a Wake Up Slap, before, after some concentration, forcing out a veritable storm of snow at the Zangoose. The Blizzard, made accurate thanks to her Hail, blasted at her target, who was hopefully weakened enough to be struck down by it.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 17, 2009)

The Lopunny's combo managed to knock out the Linoone early; the Dizzy Punch KO'd it, and the Hi Jump Kick did very little. The Pachirisu aimed a Quick Attack at it, doing some damage, but Lopunny appeared unfazed.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 17, 2009)

Linoone slipped away just barely, managing to get grazed by the attack. The Pachirisu was asleep from the spores the Breloom unleashed.

Zangoose, hit by a Wake-Up Slap, Hail, and Blizzard in succession, staggered backwards and fainted. Pachirisu quickly unleashed a Thunder Wave, paralyzing the Froslass.

(Zangoose is dead, Froslass is paralyzed.)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 17, 2009)

Glaring at the impudent little squirrel, Mr. Mime Grabs it by its tail and quickly teleports over to the tangled heap of Pokémon, dropping the Pachirisu and summoning a quick, close-range Zap Cannon.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Sep 17, 2009)

Breloom used Grass Knot To trip linoone and let out a flurry of 2 kicks at it remaiing silent in the process


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 17, 2009)

Mr. Mime's Zap Cannon collided with the pile. Zangoose and Linoone lay dead, but Pachirisu was as lively as ever. It proceeded to Thunderbolt Mr. Mime.

(Zangoose and Linoone are dead.)

Linoone fell straight into the trap. After tripping, the kicks essentially knocked Linoone over, silencing it. However, Breloom tripped over the Grass Knot as well. It quickly jumped up to its feet, but not before Zangoose rushed in with a Sucker Punch.

(linoone is dead.)


----------



## Stormecho (Sep 17, 2009)

The Froslass hissed in irritation as her muscles spasmed as a result of paralysis. Some more focusing, and snow began to fall on the area, a strong gust blowing towards the Pachirisu. She would have done more, but was unable to move as a result of the paralysis.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Sep 17, 2009)

Annoyed by the sneak attack breloom gathered the punch and delivered one twice as strong (counter). Breloom threw a few seeds on pachirisu entangling it in a mass of vines (leech seed). The squirrl wailed in pain unable to get there it was breloom and zagnoose.


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 17, 2009)

"That sure showed you." Lopunny said, smirking.  She then turned her gaze of the other two.

The little squirrel had _dared_ attack her!  The Rabbit Pokemon grabbed the little rodent's tail and tossed it into the air, swinging a powerful fist upwards in a Sky Uppercut, aiming for the gut.  She surrounded herself with a Mirror Coat in case the electric type tried anything funny.

Then she turned on Zangoose. She grinned darkly, the white energy of a Drain Punch surrounding her fist.  She lunged, using a Quick Attack to propel herself forward.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 17, 2009)

Mr. Mime quickly rolls to the side, smoking from the electric attacks. Grinning wildly, the mime reached out psychically, reading his opponents intentions with Mind Reader. After that, the pale humanoid Pokémon charged up a Hyper Beam and fired.

((These are like illusions, right? Not actual Pokémon that I've just killed? *looks sad*))


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 17, 2009)

Pachirisu set up a protective barrier around itself (Protect), shielding it from the snow. It began to make strange dancing motions, and the clouds slowly stopped producing hail. Rain began pouring on the arena, and he Pachirisu began to charge up a Thunder.

Zangoose, struck by the impact of the Breloom's attack, fell onto Pachirisu. Pachirisu woke up from the impact, and rushed towards it with a Thunderbolt.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Sep 17, 2009)

Blaziken thought about her opponenets, she quickly use Focus Energy. "Zangoose, Linoon, Pachirisu." She said quietly, then she ran at her opponents, wrists flaming. She aimed for Pachirisu , deciding to take out the electric type, one of her weaknesses, first. She let out a Growl as she approached.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Sep 17, 2009)

((D: Oops. Damn homework.))

"Gyah squirrel." The Wartortle looke around. Oh right...attacking.

Facing the paralyzed Pikachu, she concentrated. Soon her head began glowing with pinkish enrgy. Sproinging foward, the Zen Headbutt hit its mark.

Whooo.

(I'm guessing all moves that can be leatned can be used? Like ASB?)


----------



## Loco Mocho (Sep 17, 2009)

Getting over the leech seeds pachirisu dashed at breloombwith thunderbolt. Breloom threw pachirisu at the leader damaging all three in the process. then breloom leaped and unleashed its two feet on zagnoose.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 17, 2009)

Pachirisu faked left and lunged, as Mr. Mime had predicted. The Hyper Beam's power sent the squirrel flying, knocking it out with ease. (Mr. Mime finsihes first!)

Lopunny's Sky Uppercut knocked out Pachirisu. Zangoose began to glow white, absorbing the brunt of Lopunny's Drain Punch. However, Lopunny stopped laughing when Zangoose unleashed a super powered white blast.

(Pachirisu dead. Done for the night.)


----------



## Stormecho (Sep 17, 2009)

The Froslass hissed again - foiled! Another Ice Shard formed, and was swung once more at the annoying Electric squirrel. Why wouldn't it just give up and die? Once this was done, she swatted at the ground, throwing up dirt and mud at it if it was still standing - surely this would work... Her muscles froze up again, and she wasn't able to interfere with the weather and save the situation.

((Gonna assume we're allowed to use all possibly learned moves.))


----------



## Dr Frank (Sep 17, 2009)

Wait! Is each person defeating their own Pachirisu/Linoone/Zangoose? I don't understand...

EDIT: Wait, separate teams. Got it.


----------



## Dragon (Sep 17, 2009)

_Crap._ Weavile rubbed her face with the back of her claw; why did she have to always be so damn inattentive? Looking around, it seemed there were other Pokemon there, and they all were fighting a few Pokemon.. ah, Zangoose, Pachirisu and Linoone. Three stood in front of her, seeming somewhat bored at her lack of.. anything. Thhen she'd give them _something,_ alright. Dashing forwards, she leapt up off the ground and came down on the Zangoose, slashing him with her claws with no particular attack.

"Hey, ugly," she taunted the Linoone with a smirk, and possibly catching the Zangoose's attention as well. "Yeah you, you with the stupid stripes. Who thought it was a good idea to have you battle Pokemon? You obviously can't do much; have you knocked anyone out yet? Have you done _anything?_" The Weavile shook her head in pity, a smirk on her face.

"Useless," she hissed, and crossed her arms, leaping away from the Zangoose as she spoke. Haha.

((That'd be some claw attack that isn't an actual move.. 'guess you could call it Slash, and Torment@Linoone and possibly Zangoose.))


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 17, 2009)

The Lopunny hisses at the incoming blast, trying her best to dodge it, but isn't fast enough, taking it to the left shoulder.  She yelps in pain, but glares at the offending Zangoose. 

"You'll pay for that."

She springs into the air, her powerful legs throwing her even higher this time, the Bounce attack rocketing her to the ceiling, then came rocketing downwards, her foot aimed squarely at the Zangoose's face, her Jump Kick ready to strike.

((Bounce + Jump Kick combo, for those wondering 8D))


----------



## Minkow (Sep 17, 2009)

SHEER COLD 'EM

Ice Beaming the Pachi, the Vaporeon decided to get rid of it first, for it could do something involving thunder and fry it to a crisp. She didn't like the thought of Fried Vaporeon very much.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 17, 2009)

(It's raining now, guys. Remember that.)

Blaziken's attack hit the mark, setting Pachirisu ablaze. The fire had streaked onto the grass, creating a fiery terrain. The rain caused for the fire to go out quickly, and Zangoose rushed up and Slashed the offending Blaziken. Linoone quickly ran around in a  circle, doubling its speed. (NOTE: You're Fire/Fighting, not Fire/Flying. Pachirisu poses no real threat.)

Typhoon, you're supposed to attack the Zangoose/Linoone/Pachrisu team.

Zangoose, seeing the Breloom's attack, froze its fist and slashed. The attack froze the Breloom's feet, and Pachirisu prepared a Thunder. Things were not looking good for the Breloom.

Froslass managed to attack the offending Pachrisu, but Pachirisu still was able to stand back up. However, the mud slapped at it clogged its eyes, causing it to run in circles.

Pachirisu launched a Thunder Wave at the Weavile, while Zangoose began to make motions that mimicked using a sword. Angered by Weavile's taunting, Linoone rushed towards it with a blow that could smash rocks.

Lopunny hit the opponent square in the face. Zangoose staggered backwards, then fell to the ground. (Froslass finishes second!)

Vaporeon froze the Pachirisu with its Ice Beam, but was unaware of the Zangoose behind it preparing a Thunderpunch. With a slicing motion, Zangoose aimed and hit the target. (You can use Sheer Cold, by the way; assuming you just remove all the heat from the arena, it's acceptable.)

Guys, if you have any questions, ask me. I've also updated the first post with info for people who might be leaving in the near future.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Sep 17, 2009)

((Oops D:))

Taking the chance of the Pachurisu's frezied run, the Wartortle decided to go with a Dig.

Pelting the slightly muddy ground with hewr fists, the gound caved in easilty under her weight. Continuing to dig a tunnel, she waited, occasionally peeking out of the hole.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 17, 2009)

Pachirisu was unsure what was going on. Zangoose, on the other hand, predicted this, and dug deep down as well. Linoone ran in circles.


----------



## Scyther (Sep 17, 2009)

Draw wings, then fly into the air. Drop things that you sketch on them.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 18, 2009)

The Linoone ran away from the barrage of random doodles. Zangoose set up a barrier for him and Pachirisu, while Pachirisu unleashed a massive streak of lightning from the sky aimed towards the Smeargle.

(And since it's raining, Thunder has 100% accuracy. You have to get hit by it.)


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Sep 18, 2009)

((Dang, updates on *Wednesday*, of all days? I have marching band rehearsal until 9:30 PM on Wednesdays. Sorry, I might have to drop out of this. It'll be hard to keep up with because I'll either be at school, rehearsal, doing homework [and I get a lot, considering I am in 4 Honors classes], or sleeping. My plate is full. I'm lucky I managed to get behind the computer to post this.)


----------



## Stormecho (Sep 18, 2009)

The Froslass, now clearly irritated that it was raining, rather than covering the ground with perfect - and painful - hailstones, called up another hailstorm, and, with a frustrated glower, fired off a Shadow Ball at the Pachirisu, before trying to hit the previously ignored Linoone with a Blizzard. She would have caused even more chaos, but the paralysis and her own growing fatigue stopped her from doing so.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 18, 2009)

Not all the updates are on Wednesday. It depends on when I have spare time. Usually it's during the weeknights, around 6:30.

The hailstorm and rainstorm combined, creating a wet climate. Linoone was hit by the blast, and fainted from the frostbite.

Pachirisu was also hit by the Shadow Ball, knocking it backwards.

(Psst: You have a move that heals your paralysis. Use it!)

Prog, I can't eliminate you. If you want, you can use the token on the first page; otherwise, you'll get eliminated by a lack of points. So if you need to, go ahead.


----------



## Scyther (Sep 18, 2009)

"G-Gah!"

The Artistic Pokemon spiraled down, crashing onto the ground below. Electric pulsed through its veins... It had no idea what had hit it. He stumbled on the earth, fumbling to get, and felt as its wings crumbled.

Ignoring the hailstones that bruised its skin, it plucked a blade of grass from the ground, and blew on it, hoping it would loll its opponents to sleep.

(And Kam, what do you want me to do about the fact that Smeargle can learn every move?)


----------



## Stormecho (Sep 18, 2009)

(But I wanted to be awesome and get points for enduring against the odds! XD)

Since the Pachirisu was still running around, accuracy affected by mud, the Froslass smiled grimly, her earlier anger soothed by the fact that two of her opponents were now knocked out. Allowing herself to relax, she closed her eyes and began to doze, feeling her energy replenishing and the paralysis slipping away.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Sep 18, 2009)

"Whoop."
Cat-thing. Funfun.

A small crack was heard as the Wartortlee cricked her neck. She decided to have a little..fun with the intruder. 

Her tail rapidly, spinning, a small torrent of water shot out, propelling her foward twards the Zangoose. Remebering the move from before, she concentrated yet again, achiveing the same effect and having her head enveloped in an eeriee pink glow.

(Zen Headbutt + Aqua Tail, just in case.)


----------



## Dr Frank (Sep 18, 2009)

Hitmonlee stands patiently, eyes closed, knowing that others have started their challenge. His turn was also coming, but he did not want to rush into things. Not yet. He crosses his arms and opens his eyes. He vaguely tries to remember some appropriate Sun Tzu quote, but fails. He stands his ground and anticipates his foe(s) to make the first move. If any rushes towards him, he'll give it a middle kick straight back at his other foes. He's also tensed his muscles and if they launch a ranged attack towards him then he'll launch himself into the air.

[OOC]Question! Do we have to use regular pokemon moves or can we also use other commands if they make sense?[/OOC]


----------



## Loco Mocho (Sep 18, 2009)

Breloom nervous, had used its secret weapon. As it rained spores of all colors, Pachi and zagnoose were feeling queasy. The breloom started to glow.


----------



## Flareth (Sep 18, 2009)

Gardevoir stared at the Pokemon she was facing. She used Psychic on the Pachisiru. if she got it, she'd throw it against its comrades.


----------



## Dragon (Sep 18, 2009)

The Weavile frowned as she was struck by the wave of electricity, and it begun to rain, oddly enough. The Linoone struck her in the chest with its blow, and she cried out. 

Growling, she begun to glow with a dark aura that reached out and snatched the effects of the Swords Dance from the Zangoose. _Ha._ Now feeling rather pumped, she gathered so icy energy around her fist and leapt forwards, punching the Pachirisu in the face.

Laughing and jumping away, the Weavile made a chopping motion with both claws, bringing down two blows that could shatter bricks on the Zangoose and Linoone.

((Snatched the Swords Dance, Ice Punch@ Pachirisu, and double Brick Break at Zangoose and Linoone.))


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 18, 2009)

Smeargle set all the targets to sleep. Pachirisu drowsily let out a loose Thundershock before falling down and snoring loudly.

(Just limit yourself. Remember that you can use Sketch as well!)

Pachirisu wiped the mud out of its eyes, to see Froslass asleep. He prepared a Thunder at the sleeping Pokemon.

Zangoose laughed, deciding to have fun with Wartortle. It began to close off the exits from the underground tunnel, trapping Wartorle under the ground. It then used an Earthquake.

Pachrisu ran up to the Hitmonlee, but was sprung back by the kick. Linoone ran around in circles, and Zangoose simply waited, sneering at the opponent. (Taunt)

The spores successfully made the opponents sick to their stomach. Linoone vomited up previously digested food at the Breloom. (Spit Up)

Gardevoir hit the mark with Psychic, but Linoone ran away. Zangoose created a shiny, translucent barrier around itself to protect itself from any further Psychics. (How does it know Light Screen, you ask? It hacks!)

Pachirisu was frozen by the impact of the punch. Zangoose, angered that he had been copied by the Weavile, dodged the move, and did a Brick Breaker of his own. Linoone, sliced by the blow, moved back and died.

(Linoone dead! Yay you.)


----------



## Dragon (Sep 18, 2009)

Weavile cried out as she was knocked head over heels by the blow from the Zangoose. Oh, that was great.. Suddenly turning on her heel, she lashed out and stopped her backwards flight, catching the Zangoose in the chest with a Counter of epic proportions, if she did say so herself. Heheh.

Looking quickly away from the Zangoose and at the Pachirisu that had been frozen to the spot, the Weavile dispelled the heat around her claw and called up the energy inside her to form a pale blue and white ball of aura. Urging it forwards, the ball extended into a thin beam of energy and shot towards the Pachirisu.

((Counter and Ice Beam lalala~))


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Sep 18, 2009)

Wartotle let out a large scream as the Earthquake racked her body.

"Urgghh..." Uh. Not a good plan. Now to get out...

Firing a Water Gun, the ground slowslty softened above her. She focused cool enegy inside her throat, producing an Icy Wind to freeze the wet ground and finally breaking it with her tail.

(Errr...for justification, she didn't outright use w water move, that might've flodded the undergorund. Is this allowed?)


----------



## Stormecho (Sep 18, 2009)

The Froslass began to murmur in her sleep, twitching occasionally. A few graceful, sweeping movements, and a flickering light began to swirl around her, before dancing around the Pachirisu - a Confuse Ray created by the ever-useful Sleep Talk.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Sep 19, 2009)

Kam said:


> Linoone fell straight into the trap. After tripping, the kicks essentially knocked Linoone over, silencing it. However, Breloom tripped over the Grass Knot as well. It quickly jumped up to its feet, but not before Zangoose rushed in with a Sucker Punch.
> 
> (linoone is dead.)





Kam said:


> spores successfully made the opponents sick to their stomach. Linoone vomited up previously digested food at the Breloom. (Spit Up)


Linoone is dead


----------



## Dr Frank (Sep 19, 2009)

The Hitmonlee stares at Zangoose, unconcerned, then launches himself in the air, aiming a straight kick (Jump Kick) at Pachirisu.

[My question is unanswered]


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 19, 2009)

Weavile's attack hit ot's target, but it did very little.

(It's allowed.) Zangoose Thunderpunched the escaping Wartortle.

Pachirisu ran around confused, then fell to the ground. Froslass began to awaken.

Pachirisu dies from the Hitmonlee's attack.

I'm annoyed at how laggy the forums are, so I'm doing this quickly.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Sep 19, 2009)

"Arrgghh!"

Ow. That hurt. Sparks flew where the punch connected. 

Well, she wasn't having more of _that._ glowing a harsh red, she slammed into the zangoose, grinning maniaclly when it hit.

(counter)


----------



## Loco Mocho (Sep 19, 2009)

Breloom unleashed solarbeam and fried zagnoose. pachi  rolled away in a moments notice


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 19, 2009)

(Wait I'm confused; did I knock out all the Pokemon I was fighting already? D: )


----------



## Dr Frank (Sep 20, 2009)

Hitmonlee steadies himself and eyes the remaining opponents. He tries to flip Linoone into the air and then kick it _towards_ Zangoose.


----------



## Dragon (Sep 20, 2009)

The Weavile frowned at the small amount of damage her attack had done, and growled. With a sudden skidding step, she ripped the grass out of the ground and revealed the muddy ground beneath, wet from the rain. Scooping up a handful, Weavile slapped the Pachirisu across the face with one claw, before twisting around and bringing a claw down on Zangoose, a blow that could shatter bricks.

((Mud-slap and then Brick Break, as usual. :3))


----------



## Flareth (Sep 20, 2009)

Gardevoir's skin started to glow and crackle. In her hands formed a beam of electricity. She aimed it at her remaining enemies.

(Charge Beam...)


----------



## Stormecho (Sep 20, 2009)

Froslass was eager to get rid of her last foe - eyes opening, she chuckled again as another Ice Shard formed. Stabbing it at the Pachirisu, she followed it up with an Ice Punch, just to make sure this would end.


----------



## Scyther (Sep 20, 2009)

*Resumes flying and sketching assult*

((Kam, how can you stand all these posts?))


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 20, 2009)

...wait, yes, you're done, FMC. You're second.

The Counter hit the mark, kicking the Zangoose backwards. It got up, and told Pachirisu to prepare a Thunder in the rain. It also told the Linoone to begin a kamikaze approach (using Double-Edge until it kills itself). Linoone and Zangoose created some copies of themselves.

Breloom attempted to unleash a Solarbeam, but couldn't release it. The rainclouds were preventing him from getting sunlight. Zangoose Fire Punched the Breloom, knocking it backwards. (Okay, seriously: why did you use Solarbeam in a rainstorm?)

Hitmonlee tried to grab the Linoone, but it wriggled free. Pachirisu sent off an electrical wave through the ground, navigating it to hit its target. (Shock Wave.)

Pachirisu stumbled backwards, then collapsed. Zangoose took the blow, and stumbled back as well. It set up a protective barrier above itself as it tried to get some sleep. (Protect + Rest, Pachi's dead. Only Zangoose is left... better hurry and kill it before it gets all the rest it needs!)

Linoone was hit by the blast, and died. Pachirisu, who had tried to use an Iron Tail, was shocked from the blow, and felt her body freeze up, paralyzed. Zangoose launched a Fire Punch at the foe.

Froslass stabbed Pachirisu with the attack, and Pachirisu stumbled onto the ground. Falling on top of the icicle ensured she had died. (Froslass, you are third! Yay!)

Smeargle began to throw out random doodles at its opponents, hitting them all. Linoone, who had waken up, jumped upwards and collided with great force, knocking Smeargle out of the air. It then collapsed on the floor from exhaustion, tried to catch its breath. (Giga Impact, yeah.)


----------



## Minkow (Sep 21, 2009)

Kam said:


> (You can use Sheer Cold, by the way; assuming you just remove all the heat from the arena, it's acceptable.)


wahahaha let's do this

Vaporeon resists the urge to just go and shove that Zangoose into god-knows-where, but instead settles herself with a Sheer Cold.
Turning to the Pachi, Vaporeon screws it with a few more Ice Beams (one or two) to thicken the ice. That thing won't be getting out so easily.


----------



## Flareth (Sep 21, 2009)

Gardevoit felt the move hit. She couldn't let them get the best of her. She moves her hand forward and shot leaves out of it, aiming at the Zangoose. (Magical Leaf)

She then turned to the Pachisiru. A ball of negative emotions and darkness formed in her hands. She then lanched it at the squirrel. (Shadow Ball)


----------



## Dr Frank (Sep 21, 2009)

Hitmonlee does not try to evade the attack and make himself more vulnerable, thus he stands his ground and braces for impact. As his body is poised against the electrical jolt he steadies his mind and focuses on his inner strength (Meditate).


----------



## Dragon (Sep 21, 2009)

Kam said:


> Pachirisu stumbled backwards, then collapsed. Zangoose took the blow, and stumbled back as well. It set up a protective barrier above itself as it tried to get some sleep. (Protect + Rest, Pachi's dead. Only Zangoose is left... better hurry and kill it before it gets all the rest it needs!


(('S this for me? I'd guess so, but.. maybe something like 'Weavile:' might help blind and ignorant idiots like Dragon~))

Waiting for the barrier to disappear, the Weavile began to twist and dance in an odd dance that had her slashing the air like her claws were swords. As she finished, hoping the barrier was gone, she brought both claws down on the Zangoose in a double Brick Break, at the cost of energy. 

Oh yes. The Weavile was starting to get pretty tired, though ignored how she had to keep taking gasping breaths and continued her Brick Break assault, repeatedly smashing fists into the Zangoose.

((So that'd be two collected Sword Dances, and a crapload of Brick Breaks.))


----------



## Scyther (Sep 21, 2009)

Smeargle frowned. That _hurt_. But he wasn't down that easy.

Let the ink spew, Smeargle swung its tail across thin air, creating a barrier (Barrier).


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 21, 2009)

As the temperature suddenly beame colder, the raindrops began to freeze up. It began to hail. Pachirisu was frozen from the Sheer Cold, and Zangoose was also encased in ice.

The leaves hit the Zangoose hard. It wounded the cat ferret, who was bleeding now. It began to move backwards, stumbling until it died. Pachirisu managed to stay up, and eagerly sent out a Thunderbolt at the Gardevoir.

Linoone rushed in with a Take Down, trying to hit the Hitmonlee. It braced itself, while the Zangoose tried an Ice Punch.

The Brick Breaks began to cause significgant damage, and eventually, the Zangoose fell downwards. It died while sleeping. (Dragon, you is fourth!)

Pachirisu tried to get past the Barrier with an Iron Tail. It began to crack.

I'm going to start adding up points for you guys. Dragon, unless you say otherwise, on CHallenge 2 I'll use your Riolu token. K?


----------



## Dragon (Sep 21, 2009)

((Well, I might be able to get online *school computers ftw~* and see what the challenge is, so don't yet. If I don't think I can make it then I'll use it :o))


----------



## Dr Frank (Sep 22, 2009)

*Yar!*

After Hitmonlee took the brunt of Linoone's Take Down, it's eyes dimmed. Then they suddenly began to flash a slight pink, and soon his whole body was surrounded by an unearthly pink glow. Hitmonlee's eyes flashed again, and the glowing ceased. Now his body has been attuned to his mind and ready to dish out some damage onto his foes. Hitmonlee takes off to the air again, attempting to dodge Ice Punch, and lashing out a kick (Jump Kick) onto Zangoose, knowing that his strengthened body (Meditate) and recklessness (Ability: Reckless) will knock this normal-type (fighting > normal) out instantly.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Sep 22, 2009)

Kam said:


> Breloom attempted to unleash a Solarbeam, but couldn't release it. The rainclouds were preventing him from getting sunlight. Zangoose Fire Punched the Breloom, knocking it backwards. (Okay, seriously: why did you use Solarbeam in a rainstorm?)


Rainstorm wth?

Breloom having enough of not knowing anything. Did a punch faster than the speed of sound (mach punch), hitting zagnoose square betweenthe eyes hitting harder then he thought (Critical hit?). Thsn grass had pulled the squirrl to the ground. Then in a bilnk pachi was mach punched!


----------



## Flareth (Sep 22, 2009)

Gardevoir decided to launch another Shadow Ball at Pachirisu. She hoped this one would get it down and out.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 23, 2009)

As expected, the move hit the Zangoose so hard that it KOed it. Pachirisu let loose a Thunderbolt at Hitmonlee.

(3FD, I'm soory I didn't make this clear earlier. When a Pokemon uses a weather move, the weather applies to everyone on the arena. Somebody used Rain Dance earlier.)

Zangoose was hit hard, but managed to hold on. (Endure.) It tried to use an Ice Punch, but it knocked into Pachirisu. Pachirisu died from the impact. (Only Zangoose is left!)

The ball of negative emotions hit the Pachirisu hard, knocking it out. (Fifth!)

(Ok, the next person to go out will be the last to get a finishing bonus. Hurry up!)


----------



## Dr Frank (Sep 23, 2009)

Hitmonlee let's the Thunderbolt strike him. The electricity sparks through his body, but he attempts to withstand it. His body smokes slightly and Hitmonlee stumbles. He looks up, his eyes glowing red with rage. He charges towards his foe, bent on revenge (Revenge).

[I'm sorry, I'm pretty sure I killed Pachirisu, so how could it Thunderbolt me? Pachirisu dies, si? In that case, I'll revenge whoever attacks me with whatever attack.]


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 23, 2009)

...oh yeah, he was dead. nvm then. Zangoose did it.

The Revenge knocked the Zangoose out, and it writhed in pain. It fell to the ground, unconscious.

You go out sixth.

You have three days left to be the challenge, everyone else.


----------



## Dr Frank (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that I killed that one too. Ah, who cares, they're all dead, anyway. Ah well, onto the next challenge!


----------



## Loco Mocho (Sep 24, 2009)

-_-'

Ok lets end this

Breloom gave onelast mach punch on zagnoose!


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 24, 2009)

Zangoose roared in pain, and fell to the ground.

You finish seventh.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 27, 2009)

Alright, time to judge.

Best possible score without time additions is 500.

Pikachu (Pokemonaholic)
...well, you posted. That's more than can be said about a lot of the competitors.
*50*

Mr. Mime (Blastoise)
Your teleporting tactics were done well; although you didn't use your varied moveset to the best of your ability, you used your moves in an intelligent way.
430 + 300 = *730*

Lopunny (FMC)
You seem to have a mastery of your abilities, and never seemed to show any problems during the fight. You always seemed to be one step ahead of the opponent, and always planned ahead. You combined your moves to create some powerful combos, and you seem to show a mastery in the art of fighting.
490 + 250 = *740*

Froslass (Stormecho)
You eliminated the biggest threat quickly, but Pachirisu gave you some trouble. Still, you did a good job fighting, even when you were paralyzed.
435 + 200 = *635*

Breloom (3FD)
You did a good job at attacking, and tried to use status moves; you didn't seem to plan ahead, though, so you lost some points. Regardless, you went all-out on the foes.
*345*

Blaziken (Charizard Morph)
Well, you did knock someone out... but you didn't really do much else.
*150*

Vaporeon (Minkow)
You took advantage of your icy abilities, and did rather well; you didn't do much damage, though.
*250*

Smeargle (Scyther)
Flying around and doodling stuff wasn't an amazing strategy. You didn't do too well at the end, but you tried hard.
*375*

Hitmonlee (Dr. Frank)
You took your time, but you thought out your moves. You did a very good job, and did it fast.
425 + 50 = *475*

Gardevoir (Flareth)
You fought aggressively and fast, and you did a good job.
450 + 100 = *550*

Weavile (Dragon)
You fought relentlessly, and you made quick work of your opponents with your offensive skills. You're a prime example of how this contest works.
420 + 150 = *570*

Wartortle (Random Typhoon)
You did try to fight, and digging was a good strategy. Zangoose tossed you around, but that's not really your fault.
*320*

I believe that's everyone.

So, with these scores intact... the four people to be eliminated are:

1. Medicham (Flora & Ashes)
9. Dusknoir (ProgMetal64)
11. Gallade (Momoharu)
13. Mudkip (Seratinajii)

Challenge 2 shall be put up soon.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 28, 2009)

Okay, the next challenge comes up tonight.

Prizes have been placed in the first post. Subscribe to the thread if you haven't already.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 28, 2009)

All members, I need you to pick a number between 1 and 12 for the following challenge. Nobody can pick the same number.

It's needed for the next challenge.


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 28, 2009)

I pick 6!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 28, 2009)

3


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 29, 2009)

Okay then.

If you guys are ready...

*ROUND 2*

The gathered 'mon sat at the table, waiting for Lucario's command. Two Pokemon would be leaving today, and each person didn't want it to be them. Lucario began to speak, and all were silent.

"Hello. I see most of you are doing well. Now, you may be wondering... what happened to the four who I have deemed unworthy? Well, you can see for yourself." He gestured towards the table, where the corpses of Dusknoir, Gallage, Mudkip, and Medicham had suddenly appeared.

"They will be returned to where they came from. However, they may not survive... and you wouldn't want to befall such a fate, would you?" The corpses disappeared from the table in a blinding flash of light.

"Now, with that in mind, I would like to tell you about your second challenge. You will be brought to a snowy mountaintop, said to be guarded by Articuno herself. From there, you will see ten doors, labeled 1 through 10. You will select a door, and then face the challenge awaiting you. You may find a Magikarp, or a golden coin, or you may meet a Garchomp or be poisoned. Who knows?"

"Select a ticket, and be teleported to the doors of your choice. Enter 4 rooms and you may leave." Twelve tickets appeared at the front of the hall.

Lucario nodded his head.


----------



## Stormecho (Sep 29, 2009)

Froslass listened to all of this with a quiet smile - she thrived in the cold. Drifting forward, she selected ticket 8, and waited to be teleported to her destination.

(Blah, colds suck. >:/)


----------



## Tigerclaw (Sep 29, 2009)

Pikachu had fallen asleep. "wait, what are we doing? Oh right....Well I guess I'll take ticket 7." He took his ticket then stood there, waitng to be teleported to the snowy mountain. "Bah. I hate the cold." he muttered.


----------



## Dr Frank (Sep 29, 2009)

Hitmonlee loves cool breezy winds, although he's not too sure about the snow. He eyes Froslass' number 8 ticket enviously, and chooses 2 instead.




Kam said:


> Hitmonlee *(Dr. Frank)*
> You took your time, but you thought out your moves. You did a very good job, and did it fast.
> 425 + 50 = *475*


[! It's Dr Frank, not Dr. Frank !]
[And when do we get the banners?]


----------



## Dragon (Sep 29, 2009)

Weavile smirked at the corpses on the table, secretly rather worried. Well, it appeared that the competition was more serious that it appeared.. jumping to the opportunity, and hoping she'd be lucky, the Weavile snatched the fourth ticket up, the one with the number 4 on it, and grinned. Snowy mountaintops? Please. The challenge's location sounded rather close to her own home, if she could comment on it.

The Weavile looked back at the table and smirked, waiting to be teleported.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 29, 2009)

(Frank: Why not Dr.? It's the only spelling that seems to make sense to me.

You obtain the banners when you get eliminated from the palace.)

The Pokemon were teleported to their destinations on the snowy mountains, and saw ten doors in front of them.


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 29, 2009)

Gathering her fluffy ears around her, Lopunny stood and examined the doors for a moment, her thick fur keeping her warm, even in the cold.  She examined the doors, and finally selected one.

"Let's see the prize behind door number _Five_!" The rabbit Pokemon chirped, and turned the handle.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 29, 2009)

The door locked behind Lopunny. A Corsola jumped from a small pool in front of her.

It tried to fire a Water Gun at Lopunny.


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 29, 2009)

Lopunny hissed and jumped back, the water splashing over her hind paws.  She shook them off a little bit before charging her fur with electricity, and launching a Thunderbolt at the Corsola.


----------



## Dragon (Sep 29, 2009)

The Weavile blinked and found herself at the mountaintop, pausing to take in the cold atmosphere. Just how she liked it. 

"Number four, again," she muttered, reaching for the handle to the door and padding inside, her guard already up. "Bet something's gonna attack me," the Weavile spoke out.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 29, 2009)

Weavile entered the room, to see a Dustox greet her with a Supersonic.

Corsola jumped back.


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 29, 2009)

Lopunny growled at the miss, and charged her fur again, this time launching a Shock Wave.  She ran after the wave of electricity, careful not to let it shock her, and readied a Low Kick to punt the Corsola out of the way.


----------



## Dragon (Sep 29, 2009)

The Weavile blinked and clapped her claws over her ears, looking down and avoiding the Supersonic. She leapt up again with an Aerial Ace, a faint white trail of energy trailing behind her. Jumping back again, Weavile gathered icy energy from the air around her and jumped at the Dustox, empowered by her short visit to the mountains.

((Aerial Ace~Ice Punch.))


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 29, 2009)

Mr. Mime grabbed a ticket with a '3' on it, happy to have gotten this far. The Lucario was... Scary, to say the least.

With a _whoosh_, the Mime Pokémon appeared in a frigid, snowy area and immediately found his door. Slowly inching the door open, Mr. Mime looked in quickly, saw nothing immediately threatening, and stepped inside.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Sep 29, 2009)

"Huh...cold in here. The Wartortle felt a little drowsy. Damn cold and hibenation, whathaveyous.

"Number....1." She tugged it off earnestly, pushing open the door.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 29, 2009)

Typhoon, which ticket did you pick?

Blastoise, not sure which door you picked.

Lopunny hit the Corsola with the Shock Wave. Corsola, stunned by the blow, did not see the Ice Punch that came next. Corsola fell backwards, floating in the pool while encased in ice.

Dustox was hit hard by both blows. It appeared to be unable to move, and then fell onto the ground. With a flash, it turned into a bronze statue.


----------



## Stormecho (Sep 29, 2009)

Froslass opened the door marked with a number 8 with some trepidation, wishing she could stay outside where it was nice and chilly.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 29, 2009)

((The third, same as my ticket.))


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 29, 2009)

Mr. Mime walked into the room. The door closed behind him, and a Doduo jumped in and chirped. It tried to run up and Peck Mr. Mime.

Froslass walked into the room, to see a small platform with a winged crystal insignia. She stepped on it, and was teleported to a cold mountaintop.

An icy chirp was heard, and it suddenly began to hail. A humongous blue bird flew down and landed on the plateau. Articuno screeched, glimmered, and began to absorb all the arena's heat. The temperature levels decreased, aiming towards absolute zero.

(You've encountered Articuno! Completely random encounter; I use a table to determine what door summons what Pokemon.)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 29, 2009)

Mr. Mime started as the two-headed bird appeared, but quickly smirked and, raising his hands, solidified a slightly pink-tinged wall in front of himself. The psychic then teleported to an area slightly above the Doduo's back, and, landing and placing his hands on the bird's((s'?)) back, shot out a jolt of concentrated electricity.

((Barrier, Teleport, and Thunder Wave))


----------



## Stormecho (Sep 29, 2009)

((...D: Articuno? Unfair! XD))

The Froslass didn't have much time to react with the usual awe - a legendary, cool! No, she had to get ready for an attack, though the plummeting temperature made her feel alert enough to fire off a weak jolt of electricity, and then a much stronger one: Thunder Wave, and then Thunderbolt. If that worked, her next attack would be a murky Shadow Ball.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 29, 2009)

Doduo turned its head to see Mr. Mime paralyzing it.

It started spinning its two beaks, and began to jab at the Mr. Mime with the Drill Peck.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 29, 2009)

Under the rather painful barrage of beaks, Mr. Mime crossed his arms and focused elemental energy into them, one glowing icy white-blue, the other a crackling yellow.

Winding his rather long legs around the two-brained dodo's necks, Mr. Mime smashed a fist into each of the heads, the Ice Punch at the one to his left and the Thunder Punch to the right one.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Sep 29, 2009)

((First tickeet. And door, so.)


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 30, 2009)

Articuno could not avoid the moves after it was paralyzed, but it was able to unleash multiple icicles. It fired them out at a rapid pace, like machine gun fire. (Rapid fire Ice Shards, whee!) It tried to start flying, shakily. It was clearly angry.

Doduo's twin heads shrieked in pain as they turned into a shiny bronze statue, eternally frozen in their moment of despair... (i'm such an amazing writer lol)

Pick your next room, Mimey!

Wartortle walked in to see a Dragonair waiting for him. It jumped towards it and tried to wrap itself around it with its snakelike body.


----------



## Tigerclaw (Sep 30, 2009)

Just then Pikachu teleported to the mountain. "GOD ITS COLD!" he said, shivering. "Um. I guess I will pick door number 7, just like my ticket. Must be my lucky number or something." He was slightly worried as he slowly made his way into the room.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Sep 30, 2009)

"Hello there-oh crap."

Wartortle tried, although with slight difficultly to withdraw his limbs. After they (save for his tail, damned thing never did go all the way) he started to spin from the inside, effectively shaking the Dragonair off. He then focused his energy into a fist, concentrating on the icy-blue coating that now spread over it. Finally, he ran over, attepmting to give that Pokemon a solid smack.

(Rapid Spin and Ice Punch)


----------



## Stormecho (Sep 30, 2009)

Froslass shuddered as the Ice Shards hit. She whipped up a Hailstorm, not hard to do considering the place, and then called up a blue glittering shield in front of her. Safe behind the Protect, she then attacked with Thunderbolt once more, wanting to bring it down quickly.


----------



## Dragon (Sep 30, 2009)

Weavile narrowed her eyes at the statue, not sure what to make of it. Shrugging she went over to it and picked it up, tossing it up and down to gauge its weight.

"Okay," she said out loud and moved on, looking behind her and at the doors, again. Looking at the numbers, she nodded to herself, looking at door number eight. Shrugging, she touched the handle and opened the door, walking through.

((I have no idea which doors are taken, or does it not matter?))


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 30, 2009)

(( D: I used Low Kick, not Ice Punch.  That was Weavile))


----------



## Dr Frank (Sep 30, 2009)

Hitmonlee gets zoomed to the peak towards wherever the doors are. He inhales a bit, then shivers. He glances at the doors lined up, confused, then resorts to using the most technically advanced method he can to select the best door. A gasp of breath, then... "Eeny meeny miney mo, catch a Pineco by the toe, if it explodes let it go, eeny meeny miney mo!" And points towards number 8.

[I'm using a RNG now]


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 30, 2009)

Pikachu walked into the room, and the door closed behind him. A large pipe appeared, and began spewing noxious gases throughout the arena. As much as Pikachu tried not to, he was eventually poisoned by the toxins.

(Poison room! You're now poisoned. Not good.)

Wartorle wiggled free and managed to hit the Dragonair with the punch. Dragonair slithered away, but then decided to launch out a few Twisters. If one of them hit, it would launch a Hyper Beam at it.

Articuno was hit by the Thunderbolt, and seemed to be in pain, but then shook and released the electricity from its body in a destructive aurora stemming from its body. 

(Thunder + Aurora Beam, in a humongous burst. Shook away the paralysis by doing this. Might seem silly, but it's a boss Pokemon.)

(Articuno health: 23/30)

Weavile walked into the eighth door, and looked around. Upon realizing it was on a platform in a pool, a Poliwhirl jumped out. It launched out a Hydro Pump, then knocked itself into the pool with the recoil.

(The statues are just proof that you beat the Pokemon.)

...wait, you used Low Kick? My bad.

Corsola fell backwards from the kick's impact. It eventually fell into the pool, sinking to the bottom as a bronze statue.

Hitmonlee found himself face to face with a Lombre. It began to hop around, dancing around and finishing with a burst of Thunder. Rain began to fall from the skies.


----------



## Dragon (Sep 30, 2009)

"Holy..!" Weavile was struck by the Hydro Pump and went flying into the pool, clawing her way up angrily. Clinging to the side of the platform, she ducked underwater and located her opponent, and pulled herself onto the platform. Placing a claw on the water's surface, she pumped as much energy as she could into the water, until the area around her claw started to turn to ice. It was taking a lot of energy, however, and soon, the Weaviel had to stop.

Picking up the large piece of ice, she dropped it into the water after the Poliwhirl.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 30, 2009)

Mr. Mime grabbed the small statuette, looked at it appraisingly for a moment, and pocketed it in the small, empty belt he was wearing.

The mime placed a finger on his nose, spun around in a circle, and watched as his other finger stopped to point at the door marked with a...

((gogogo randomnumbergenerator))

Number one. The pale psychic tread to the door and opened it to find...


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Sep 30, 2009)

"Crap-BAM!" 

One Twister landed on mark, thw turtle caught up in the strong winds. 
"Uerrrgghhh-bah!" He broke free, landing with a thump onto the ground.

_Stay focused..._ Piling thought after sleepy thought into mis mind, Wartoele let himself get a bit drowsy and let out a long yawn.

(..er, Yawn :v)


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 30, 2009)

Poliwhirl, hit by the ice, stopped for a second, then floated up to the surface. It swam towards Weavile, with its hand ready to punch.

Mr. Mime looked downwards to see a small Ekans, coiled on the floor. It slithered away, and tried to launch a ball of sludge at the opponent.

Dragonair prepared to launch the Hyper Beam... but it could rest for a little while. It launched a weak beam at Wartortle before falling asleep from drowsiness.


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 30, 2009)

Lopunny snorted at the easy defeat, and then made her way to the next door.  She stood before them for a few moments, then pushed open door #5 yet again.

"You can take your high and low roads...I'll take the middle road." She whispered, bracing herself with a Magic Coat in case the room tried anything funny.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 30, 2009)

When Lopunny walked into the room, all she saw was a gold coin with the number fifty engraved on it. It was a very pretty coin, and Lucario would probably love it.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Sep 30, 2009)

"YAP!" 

Ow, ow , OW. A bit of his tail was almost chrred from the beam. Grrr.

Coating himslef in a glittery coat, he launched an attack on the sleeping serpent, grinning.

(Mirror Coat)


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 1, 2009)

The reflected attack killed the sleeping Dragonair. It turned into a bronze statue.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 1, 2009)

"Uwaahahahaha~" Pretty. Very pretty. Not really the point, however. the wartortle, figeted with his wrist, going to pick a door...

"Ten. Ten'll do." Ten's a good number, right? Righ? Oh well. The slightly loopy turtle pushed open the door, awaiting...


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 1, 2009)

"...hm."  

Lopunny tip-toed towards the coin and bent down, scooping it up and tucked it in the fur of her ears.  Then she walked towards the doors, selecting #5 again.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 1, 2009)

(FMC, the coin was what you found inside. That's all there is. There is nothing else in Room 5.)

The Wartortle walked into the room, which locked behind him. Foreboding music began to play, and suddenly, the most epic Pokemon ever came down from the sky.

Wartortle marveled at the intense glow of the epic, impossible-to-defeat *Magikarp*.


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 1, 2009)

((but the _next_ room five D: I want fives the whole way.))


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 1, 2009)

((...iloveyou))

...what.

No way. NO. This...this has gotta... 
OHGOD. IT'S A MAGIKARP ON STEROIDS.

Wartortle gingerly walked over, poking the small fish with a grin "H-Hello...I'm not trying to hurt you so you...won't hurt me, right?"

He continued poking.


----------



## Tigerclaw (Oct 1, 2009)

"*coughs* Oh crap. well first of all I should *cough* try to stop these gasses!"
pikachu backed up, then used a powerful thunderbolt on the pipe.


----------



## Dr Frank (Oct 1, 2009)

Hitmonlee let's the Thunder hit him, then, eyes glowing red, countered with Revenge.

[Man, this is gonna take a while]


----------



## Dragon (Oct 1, 2009)

Weavile was ready for the blow. At the second the Poliwhirl burst out of the water, she let it punch her in the chest and grabbed it's arm, swinging it around and throwing it into the wall using its own momentum. "Take _that_," she yelled, pausing to catch her breath. Making that chunk of ice had taken a lot of energy, maybe it wasn't such a good idea.


----------



## Stormecho (Oct 1, 2009)

Froslass flinched back as the Thunder/Aurora Beam slammed into her Protect, unnerved by how easily it had gotten rid of its paralysis. Acting quickly, she used a Confuse Ray, and then managed a Toxic, before gathering power. A _lot_ of power. She couldn't act cautious when dealing with an icy bird of doom. "I hope this works." she muttered, and then fired off a Hyper Beam, feeling the energy drain instantly. Ouch.

((I better get lots of points for this. :P))


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 1, 2009)

(There is no next room five. There is only one room five. YOu have to pick a different door, silly.)

Magikarp shuddered as the Wartortle tried to poke him. The Magikarp tried to get away, but just flopped in its place.

Pikachu shut off the pipe, but it was too late: he had already become poisoned. The door opened behind him.

Hitmonlee hit the Lombre with the revenge. Lombre rushed up, and summoned a tidal wave to ride on.

Weavile knocked the Poliwhirl backwards. It stumbled against the edge of the door, and then turned into a silver statue. (You work fast, I guess.) The door opened.

The Articuno, now confused, tried to aim at the Froslass who had tried to shoot it so many times. It tried to avoid the Hyper Beam, but was unable to do so. Clearly agitated, it shook its head and stared at the Froslass. It then began to aim its freezing beam. (Mind Reader/Ice Beam)

(Health: 15/30)


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 1, 2009)

"Huh. I see."

Awww, such...such a helpless little guy. 

...I'm going to hate meself in the morning buuuut....

The Wartortle's fist glowed a soft blue colour, a la Focus Punch.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 1, 2009)

Mr. Mime flexed his fingers quickly, psychically altering the flow of time in the general area. Before his eyes, the sludge slowed down enough for him to sidestep, and the mime shot a multicolored beam of Psychic enrgy from his hands.

((Trick Room then Psybeam))


----------



## Dragon (Oct 1, 2009)

Weavile smirked at the statue, tapping it with a claw on her way out. Standing in front of the doors once more, she squinted at the numbers, going with the fifth door. Number five, she thought, and placed a claw on the door's handle, passing through. Just to be ready, the Weavile began to charge icy energy in a claw, looking around the room expectantly.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 1, 2009)

Dragon: Weavile knocked the Poliwhirl backwards. It stumbled against the edge of the door, and then turned into a silver statue. (You work fast, I guess.) The door opened. (It says Weavile there. Come on. You can read.)

The Magikarp painlessly turned into a silver statue when Wartorle touched it.

Ekans, confused by the blast, ran up to the Mr. Mime and tried to Wrap around it.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 1, 2009)

Weavile was greeted by a Chikorita. It tried to launch a razor-sharp leaf at its opponent, then ran into the corner of its room. (You got some weak Pokemon, you lucky man.)


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 1, 2009)

...aright. At least it's silver, guy's worth something...mebbe.

"Number Four please!" Wartortle ran out of the room, tapping open Door # 5.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 1, 2009)

Startled at the snake's quick recovery, Mr. Mime instinctuallt raised his hands and let loose. The Ekans turned pinkish-purple, and floated into the air. The mime began smashing it gleefully against the wall.


----------



## Dragon (Oct 1, 2009)

Weavile smirked at the Chikorita, unintentionally letting the leaf cut her across the chest. She cried out and glared at her opponent, letting loose the icy energy she had charged up in her palm. It thinned out and shot forwards, in the shape of a thin white beam.

((Ice Beam~))


----------



## Stormecho (Oct 1, 2009)

(Yay, it's half dead! =D)

Froslass could do nothing except brace herself for the bitterly cold blast. At least it was ice, rather than fire... Hopefully the legendary would blunder and hurt itself while she recuperated.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 1, 2009)

Wartortle opened the door to see a vast void of nothing. All he could see was water... and an angry Octillery that wanted to destroy him. It launched out a Bullet Seed at Wartortle.

The Ekans, when it was finally released from his opponent's grasp, fell to the ground, and turned into a silver statue.

Chikorita tried to walk backwards, but the ice at her feet prevented her from doing so. In her frustration, she unleashed her ultamite move: she summoned humongous vines from the underground, and aimed at her opponent. The Frenzy Plant adequately covered her up.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 1, 2009)

Articuno unleashed a blast of water from her beak. It aimed for Froslass, and then cringed from the poison.

(13/30)


----------



## Dragon (Oct 1, 2009)

_Holy-_ The Weavile was covered by the vines and they began to constrict, effectively cutting off her circulation. With a cry, she reached through the vines and pointed her palms outwards as the temperature in the room began to drop, and blasts of ice and snow swirled around the room. She knew she would have to finish the Chikorita quickly, and then hopefully the vines would loosen their grip.
((Blizzard ;O))


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 1, 2009)

"ACK!"

The seeds stung. A lot, mind you. Maybe a good ol' fashioned fisticuffs...

Wartortle swam out, trying to locate the offending Pokemon..where...wheeere...

THERE! Encasing himself in the surrounding water, the turtle shot straight out like a torpedo.

(Aqua Jet. Gogo breeding moves)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 1, 2009)

Mr. Mime strode forward confidently, and grabbed the silver trophy.

Silver this time, eh? He was getting better at this. He walked up to a door, marked with a 'four', and entered the next room.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 1, 2009)

Chikorita squealed in pain as it turned into a gold statue. The vines turned into a shimmering powder, and the doors unlocked.


----------



## Dragon (Oct 1, 2009)

Weavile sighed as she could breathe again, and looked with a smug grin at the trophy. Gold, huh? What was after gold? Brushing the powder away, she wished she didn't burn so much energy, and left the room. Once again, she stood outside the doors.. and nodded to the number three. 

"Well, I guess you can be my last door?" Placing a claw on the third door's handle, she entered the room and began to charge up a Blizzard in the other claw. This would probably be her last battle.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 1, 2009)

Octillery, hit by the blast, decided to launch out an Octazooka at zero range. A disgusting ink blob hit the Wartortle's eyes.

Cotton began to fly around Mr. Mime as a Jumpluff rose from the ground. It decided to try to drain its opponent's energy and unleashed a green seed.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 1, 2009)

"Bleaaugh." 

Oh, screw this. Staring at the atacking mass- an Octillery, huh?- he dived, launching an Ice Beam at the water below the Octillery, hoping to encase it. 

(Dive + Ice Beam)


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 1, 2009)

Weavile walked into the room, to see a small coin with the number fifty engraved on it. Weavile suddenly felt very sleepy... and fell asleep, coin in hand.

It woke up at the table, where Lucario greeted his challenger. "Good work," Lucario said. It closed its eyes, and meditated again.

Meanwhile, Wartortle launched an Ice Beam at Octillery, who's legs froze up from the attack. Octillery grabbed the opposing Pokemon with a psychic grip, then stung the opponent with a Bullet Seed.

(You're getting low on health here... careful!)


----------



## Stormecho (Oct 1, 2009)

Froslass winced at the next attack, but finally had enough energy to go on the offensive once more - a tweaking of her mental energies, to attune them, and she then unleashed a Psychic on the legendary, grinning inwardly as she distanced herself from the other's mind once more and used another Shadow Ball, followed by a flurry of sparks that quickly spread into a spreading wave of electrical energy. After this, she'd have to use Rest, but she wanted to take care of her extremely powerful opponent first.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 1, 2009)

What? Cotton?...

"aa-aa-aa-CHOOO!" Mr. Mime sneezed and, duly distracted, was surprised when the Leech Seed landed on his head. Grimacing as he slightly weakened, Mr. Mime sent out a wave of Psychic energy, locking onto his opponent's thoughts. After quickly noting its strategy, the mime focused Ice-type energy into both of his oversized hands, and brought them together where the Jumpluff was floating.

((2x Ice Punch combined into a sort of double-power Ice-clap))


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 1, 2009)

"Mpphh..."

The hits were really starting to stack up. Wartortle decided to rest for a bit, but not before yawning at the Octillery. He curled up, sleeping.

(Yawn and Rest)


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 1, 2009)

((But I liiike five D; okay fien))

Lopunny stared at the doors for a while, then finally selected #7, pushing it open gently.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Oct 1, 2009)

what do I do /fail


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 1, 2009)

Articuno cringed after being hit by the psychic blast, and the ball of drakness also weakened it. Its wings, singed by the Hyper Beam, fell limp. It watched as the Pokemon fell asleep, then sang a shrill note. Rocks fell from the sky at a high velocity, attacking the sleeping Pokemon and waking it up prematurely.

5/30. C'mon, you can do it!

Octillery felt sleepy, and both Pokemon got some rest.

Lopunny jumped into room #7, to see a pipe on the wall. Suddenly, noxious gases began to come from the pipes, and Lopunny found herself choking from the poisonous gases. The doors opened. (Poison room!)


----------



## Loco Mocho (Oct 1, 2009)

*reads*
*Breloom silently knocks on the first door*
Im sure you noticed we got a quiet one


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 1, 2009)

http://dragonflycave.com/forums/showpost.php?p=339227&postcount=122

That's what you do. Go!


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 1, 2009)

Which ticket did you choose?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 1, 2009)

Ahhhh...whatta dream. There were ROCKETS AND CANDY AND POPCORN AND WOLVES AND um.

Anyhow...

Wartortle rolled over, muttering something in his sleep and drooling a bit.

(Sleep Talk~)


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 1, 2009)

Wartortle let a pulse of water at Octillery. Octillery then woke up, and prepared a Bullet Seed.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 1, 2009)

Blastoise said:
			
		

> _What? Cotton?..._
> 
> _"aa-aa-aa-CHOOO!" Mr. Mime sneezed and, duly distracted, was surprised when the Leech Seed landed on his head. Grimacing as he slightly weakened, Mr. Mime sent out a wave of Psychic energy, locking onto his opponent's thoughts. After quickly noting its strategy, the mime focused Ice-type energy into both of his oversized hands, and brought them together where the Jumpluff was floating._
> 
> _((2x Ice Punch combined into a sort of double-power Ice-clap)) _


----------



## Loco Mocho (Oct 1, 2009)

Kam said:


> Which ticket did you choose?


1
sorry i was afk


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 1, 2009)

sorry.

Jumpluff was frozen from the Ice Clap, and the Leech Seed Energy was cut off.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 1, 2009)

Ticket one's already taken by Wartortle.

5, 9, 10, 11, 12 are left.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Oct 1, 2009)

12 cuz its 3/4 of my lucky #


----------



## Stormecho (Oct 1, 2009)

Froslass jerked awake and shot the bird a murderous glare, before deciding to end it once and for all. A Shadow Ball, Thunderbolt and another headache-inducing Psychic were sent its way, followed by an Ice Beam - just to take out some anger. Yay for complete overkill! ((Lazy use of same moves, but hey, I'm tired. D:))


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 1, 2009)

Yelping in his sleep, he snored again, MUCH louder this time.

(snore amirite)


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 1, 2009)

Gagging, Lopunny made her way to the next door, covering her face with her fur so she wouldn't breath any more fumes.  She selected door number 3 this time, and braced herself with a Magic Coat.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 1, 2009)

Mr. Mime focused for a moment, relieved that the ebil wittle seed had been stopped. Breathing deeply, the psychic tensed his muscles andkicked quite hard, slamming his foot into the icy Jumpluff.

((Mega Kick))


----------



## Loco Mocho (Oct 1, 2009)

*breloom picked up the 12th ticket*
*Breloom stares at the doors and contemplates what to do*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 2, 2009)

Breloom walked into the room, shivering from the cold. Suddenly, the arena went dark, with only eyes and a mouh visible. The Haunter prepared a Shadow Claw to attack his opponent with. (You picked door 1, remember?)

Articuno roared from the pain, before shrieking and disintegrating in a wondrous aurora. Froslass was teleported back to the arena, with door number 8 having magically disappeared.

The snore, now super powerful, knocked Octillery backwards. Octillery launched a flamethrower at the opponent, trying to burn it.

(Explanation: Sound waves travel faster in water than in air. Thus, Snore was stronger.)

Lopunny saw a Mothim next to it. Mothim tried to bite the opponent with its sharp teeth.

Jumpluff painlessly fell to the ground, and turned into a gold trophy.


----------



## Stormecho (Oct 2, 2009)

Which doors are left? I assume I still have to go through three more. :P


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 2, 2009)

(I see. But how does Flamethrower work underwater, if this is by the logic we're going by though o??o)


----------



## Loco Mocho (Oct 2, 2009)

*Breloom remembered "fighting cannot harm a ghost" and decided that 'twould be best to use grass attacks*

*Breloom leaped up and launched a flurrie of little bullets at haunter*(leech seed)

*Breloom gets and idea "mind reader" he thinks to himself*
*Breloom focuses and pinpoints haunter and immeaditely streches his arm filng seeds at bullet speed*(Bullet seed) (Brelooms bulbapidea article explains brelooms arms)

Well its better than poison *hopes this doesnt jinx me*

Are page 1 point stats good or bad?

Yes i edit A LOT


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 2, 2009)

Growling, Lopunny jumped back a few feet, wincing a bit at the slight scratch the teeth had left; if she hadn't reacted fast enough it could have gotten a proper attack in...  

She hissed, clenching her fists and lunging, her right fist cloaked in fire, and the left with shimmering cold energy.

"Hyaaah!"

((Fire Punch + Ice Punch))


----------



## Dr Frank (Oct 2, 2009)

Hitmonlee jumps straight into the oncoming tide. Knowing that his opponent above will be bewildered, he remains motionless under Lombre for a moment, then lunges from underneath him and kicks him straight up. After Lombre falls down, dazed, Hitmonlee follows with a series of punches and kicks (mostly kicks) which shatter the opponent's defence (Close Combat).

[I might as well abdicate]


----------



## Tigerclaw (Oct 2, 2009)

"*cough* Eep. I got poisoned. Well, might as well go on. I will take door #1." Pikachu walked inside, prepared for the worst.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 2, 2009)

All the doors are left except for door 8. (Also, Articuno counts as two battles.)

You've floated to the top of the water because Wartortle are buoyant.

The Leech Seed hit the Haunter, who launched a shadow ball at Breloom. It slapped itself, realizing that the move would have no effect on it.

(Page 1 stats just compare you to everyone else. If you have a low score, you'll get eliminated.)

Mothim fell from the skies after the attacks, turning into a shining diamond statue. Lopunny found itself feeling sleepy... and went to sleep.

It found itself sitting next to Lucario and Weavile as it woke up. "Good work," Lucario said. (Second place!)

Lombre couldn't stand the attacks, and fell to the ground as a bronze statue.

Pikachu walked in to see a Victreebel gaping. It tried to swallow the Pikachu whole.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 2, 2009)

(Ohhh, I get it.)

Mumbing even more words, he drooled again. Oh joy another attack...

(Sleep Taalk)


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 2, 2009)

Wartortle tried to Dig, and ended up just slapping the Octillery.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Oct 2, 2009)

Breloom slammed its tail into the shadow ball launching it back into an unfortante haunter


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 2, 2009)

Mr. Mime grabbed the golden statue, which glinted slightly. Now he had a set! Bronze, then silver, then gold. How quaint.

The mime triumphantly stuffed the trophy in his pocket, and yanked open Door Number 10.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 3, 2009)

Haunter flinched as the Shadow Ball hit it. It tried to Bite the opposing Pokemon.

Mr. Mime went into the room and found a pipe spewing Poison gases. He found himself drowsy, however, and suddenly fell into a deep slumber.

He woke up next to Lucario.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 3, 2009)

Mr. Mime jumped up and wheeled back wildly, before realizing who it was.

"What... what happened?"


----------



## Loco Mocho (Oct 3, 2009)

*Breloom's fist glowed with a ghastly enegry as he punched haunter*(shadow punch)


----------



## Stormecho (Oct 3, 2009)

Froslass drifted over to door 3 next, wanting to get it over with.

(Can you still use Rest after you've been in a Poison room to get rid of it?)


----------



## Dr Frank (Oct 3, 2009)

Hitmonlee walks over to door 9 and kicks it down, going inside.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 3, 2009)

"Ah, so you've joined us in the Hall of Shadows. Have some food." Lucario handed it a berry. "Three of you will be eliminated today... but I doubt any of you shall die. Oh, did I say die? I meant "return"," said the Lucario.

Haunter faded out of existance when the punch hit it, leaving a bronze statue in its wake.

Froslass looked and saw a tube in the room she entered. Poison gases began to spew at her, and the room filled up with the noxious gas. Froslass, poisoned, got out of the room. (Convenient timing there.)

(You can only Rest inside other rooms. So you'll have to go to sleep during the next battle.)

Hitmonlee walked in to see a Magikarp splashing about. Magikarp stared at Hitmonlee with a sense of fear in its eyes, but couldn't get away.


----------



## Stormecho (Oct 3, 2009)

((Yeah... XD Fun.)) 

Froslass winced as the fumes poisoned her, and quickly went for door 5 this time. One last room...


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 3, 2009)

*yawn*

"Huh...ow." Welp, that was a nice nap.

He unleasehed another Blizzard onto thwe Octillery, hoping it hit.


----------



## Tigerclaw (Oct 3, 2009)

"HOLY @!#$!!!!" Pikachu really quickly used agility, and got away. then he used a big, fat, electricly charged iron tail on victreebell.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 3, 2009)

Froslass entered the next room to see a Wigglytuff jump out at her. It decided to sing a lullaby to its foe.

The Blizzard hit Octillery hard, knocking it out.

Victreebel flinched from the impact, but was able to vomit up some acid from its stomach. (Gastro Acid)


----------



## Stormecho (Oct 3, 2009)

Froslass evaded sleep, if only because she was already poisoned and wincing. Summoning up a cold wind, she directed it at the Wigglytuff, and then followed the Icy Wind with a Mud Slap, intending to slow it down and lower its accuracy. Feeling worn out, she then closed her eyes and tried a Rest, hoping the troublesome poison and aches from her previous battle would fade away.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Oct 4, 2009)

Breloom pushed open the last door


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 4, 2009)

Wigglytuff wagged its fingers in a magical fashion before it suddenly began to rain.

A Zangoose popped out of the room, beginning to freeze his fist in preperation for an Ice PUnch. (Deja vu...)


----------



## Tigerclaw (Oct 4, 2009)

Pikachu saw this coming. "*dodges the acid* Hmm..." pikachu used double team, then agility. The victreebell got dizzy, and vomited more acid. being dizzy and aiming wrong, it got some all over itself. Then pikachu used a powerful thunderbolt, badly electricuting the liquid covered victreebell. "that should do it..." pikachu said tiredly.


----------



## Dr Frank (Oct 4, 2009)

Hitmonlee decides to go 'easy' on the Magikarp (and not waste his own energy) and gives it a couple of basic kicks (Double Kick). He's already decided to go to Room 1 next.

[So yes, Room 1 next, please]


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 4, 2009)

Victreebel, strong as it was, wasn't able to resist Pikachu's attack. It weakly fired off a razor sharp leaf at the opponent.

"Karp!" Magikarp, now a silver statue, fell to the ground. Hitmonlee went to Room 1 to see a Staryu come out and spin towards him.


----------



## Stormecho (Oct 4, 2009)

Froslass began to murmur in her sleep, and then created a flickering Confuse Ray. Some more Sleep Talk, and an arcing spark warned the arrival of an incredibly accurate Thunder.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 4, 2009)

Wigglytuff cried in pain from the electrical shock. It launched a humongous beam of highly concentrated water at the Froslass, which just barely hit its target.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 4, 2009)

"Whoopwhoop?" All right, one more door, then you're OUT.

Number nine!

'FAN_TAS_TIC!" The Wartortle called out, mayb a bit looned by now. He prepared a Water pulse, just in case. he was loony, not stupid...hey wait.


----------



## Tigerclaw (Oct 4, 2009)

"ho hum." Pikachu used iron tail and deflected the leaves back at victreebell.


----------



## Stormecho (Oct 4, 2009)

Froslass winced visibly, but her health had replenished and the water had only glanced her. Sleep Talking once more, she suddenly moved forward jerkily, before administering an ironic Wake Up Slap to her foe.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Oct 4, 2009)

*Breloom thinking of a new stragety fired a drain punch in return*


----------



## Dr Frank (Oct 5, 2009)

Hitmonlee starts rotating his legs, then as the spinning Staryu gets near him, locks his legs between its spinning fins like a gear, and promptly directs it towards a nearby wall, following up with Close Combat.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 5, 2009)

Wartortle ran in to be hit by a blast of sound: a Ledian looked down and used Bug Buzz on him.

The leaf sliced open the Victreebel's stomach. He turned into a silver statue.

Wigglytuff, not having seen the move before, assumed Froslass was slapping her to mock her. Thus, it launched into Froslass with incredible strength. (Giga Impact!)

Zangoose, clearly peeved, prepared a Fire Punch and an Ice Punch on each claw. It swiped them both at the same time.

Staryu decided to have some fun. If it had a mouth, it would smirk. It began to psychically grab the Hitmonlee and throw him against the wall.


----------



## Stormecho (Oct 5, 2009)

(I was going to put a whole post here, but isn't Giga Impact normal-type, and thus unable to affect a Ghost-type? x3)


----------



## Loco Mocho (Oct 5, 2009)

*Breloom two fisted mach punched zagnoose to the ground, afterwards tied the persistent ferret/mongoose to the ground. with no escape breloom kicked the enemy twice*


----------



## Tigerclaw (Oct 6, 2009)

"W00T only 2 more rooms! K, I'm gonna try room 4 now." Pikachu opened the door and ran inside, feeling brave.


----------



## Dr Frank (Oct 6, 2009)

Hitmonlee lands hard against that wall. Damn psychic. His rage bubbles up, and he launches into the air to return the favour to Staryu (Revenge).


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 7, 2009)

Froslass is a Ghost type? ****, I forgot. Pretend it used a really powerful move like... uh, Fire Blast. Let's go with that.

Zangoose screamed and turned into a shiny silver statue.

Pikachu stared at an almighty red *Magikarp.*

Staryu fell over and died. It turned into a golden statue.


----------



## Stormecho (Oct 7, 2009)

Froslass shuddered as the flames hit, feeling all that newly restored health go to waste. Still, now she was feeling vengeful, and quickly lashed out with a Payback, following it up at close quarters with an Ice Punch, and then an Ice Beam for good measure - the Wigglytuff would pay for burning her up like that!


----------



## Loco Mocho (Oct 7, 2009)

*For kicks breloom kicked the statue as it bounced and hit the 3rd door breloom slowly walked in*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 8, 2009)

Now frozen, Wigglytuff turned into a magnificent jade statue encased in glass. It exploded, and Froslass began to feel sleepy...

it woke up next to Lucario.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 8, 2009)

Breloom couldn't see anything in the darkness. It could hear a faint purring from an Umbreon hidden in the darkness. A Shadow Ball rushed towards it.


----------



## Tigerclaw (Oct 8, 2009)

Pikachu chuckled. "ha ha! I would think I'd be faced with something more than a stupid magikarp! Well imma thundershock it and make dinner >:3 *uses thundershock*"


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 8, 2009)

Magikarp fell painlessly to the ground as a golden statue.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 8, 2009)

"OW floofy ears." 

The Wartortle grimaced. Hmm...bug.

A cool, familiar feeling spread through his throat as he shot out an Ice Beam.

(...do i have to say it)


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 8, 2009)

Ledian fell to the ground. It let out a Supersonic ray, trying to confuse its opponent.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 8, 2009)

BAP.

The strange ball of whateverthefark hit him in the face

"Alll...alllozzzy!" Wartortle acted very drunk, slapping himself in the face.


----------



## Tigerclaw (Oct 8, 2009)

"WTF A STATUE?! but I'm hungry D: oh well. I guess I'll move on to my final room at last. I'll go with door 3!" Pikachu slammed the door open and ran inside, eager to get this over with.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Oct 8, 2009)

*Breloom jumps out of the way and MACH PAWNCH!*


----------



## Dr Frank (Oct 8, 2009)

Hitmonlee opens Door 10 and walks in.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 8, 2009)

Ledian laughed before buzzing loudly again.

Pikachu came face to face with a Buizel. It stared at Pikachu before summoning a humongous wave of water and trying to knock it off its feet.

Umbreon feigned a crying fit, making Breloom ponder whether or not to attack it. It then jumped up and bit the Pokemon with sharpened teeth.

Hitmonlee stared at a shiny coin with the number fifty on it. It became sleepy... it fell asleep and woke up next to Lucario.

1st place: Weavile
2nd place: Lopunny
3rd place: Mr. Mime
4th place: Froslass
5th place: Hitmonlee
6th place: nobody yet


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 8, 2009)

"Garrright." That infernal buzzing noise...

Wartortle fired a Blizzard, actually coherent for a bit.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 8, 2009)

The blast managed to freeze the Ledian solid, turning it into a diamond statue. Wartortle began to get drowsy... and fell asleep.

Lucario laughed. Six people had come with him... and he had other people to call back. He called for an Alakazam.

"In three days, bring them all back to the Hall of Shadows. I'll get Gallade to prepare the execution..."


----------



## Loco Mocho (Oct 8, 2009)

*Breloom wailed with pain (ZOMG it made noise!) and slammed umbreon aganst the wall and kicked it till umbreron fell off*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 8, 2009)

Umbreon, weakened from the kicks, picked up an electrically charged ball and flung it at his opponent.


----------



## Tigerclaw (Oct 9, 2009)

"OH WOW I wasn't expecting that! Wait...A water pokemon....this will be easy!"
Pikachu taunted the buizel making it angry. Then, the buizel used surf and soaked the entire cave.
"Hehe, stupid buizel...*uses thunderbolt* Hah! water conducts electricity!"


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 9, 2009)

Buizel cursed under its breath before the electrical shock killed him. The waves turned into sand, Buizel turned into a diamond statue, and Pikachu found himself becoming very sleepy.


----------



## Tigerclaw (Oct 9, 2009)

"W00T I DID IT I'M FINISH-*falls asleep*"


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 9, 2009)

...is anybody not finished?

Breloom.

We are waiting for you.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Oct 9, 2009)

Sorry i dont post much
*Breloom mach punched the ball into umbron giving massive damage*
Do i get docked for being slow


----------



## Dr Frank (Oct 9, 2009)

Hitmonlee looks at Lucario with a look of expectation. An expectation of nothing. He expects nothing. Hitmonlee closes his eyes and prepares for the next challenge.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 9, 2009)

The hit koncked out the Umbreon, which turned into a golden statue. (But oh noes, I'm posioning the queens while magicians are intoxiacted in 49 snowstorms!)

"Do not expect anything," said Lucario. "You could easily be executed when Breloom returns..."


----------



## Loco Mocho (Oct 9, 2009)

*Breloom pushed open the sixth door*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 10, 2009)

A swarm of bees suddenly came out of nowhere. Breloom, stung by the attack, saw a Vespiquen summoning them to attack. Breloom wasn't sure if he could take another attack... (Health's getting low. Another move could kill you.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Oct 10, 2009)

*Breloom gathered his power togher and bit vespiquen sucking at the wound (giga drain) despite the minimal damage breloom bit again. Now with enough health, breloom charged hia fist with glowng enegry and  pirme speed jumped back and let a mach punch with one hand and a drain punch with the other and flurried his kicks of fury!*

If this is too much split everything after the giga drains into a second action.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 10, 2009)

Vespiquen laughed at the minimal damage before flapping her wings and creating a sonic wave of annoying sounds. She summoned some bees to defend herself.

(Your health is still pretty low. I'm afraid you'll have to rest or Roost or whatever the hell Breloom has in the way of healing moves.)


----------



## Loco Mocho (Oct 10, 2009)

*Breloom made a last resort and shot powder into the sky Vespiquen and her minions felt drowsy and fell into a deep slumber. Breloom took a brief nap (rest) and was feeling pretty well now. Olny one thing, who will wake up first?*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 10, 2009)

Both Pokemon, now asleep, took a rest.

Two minutes later, Breloom woke up.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Oct 10, 2009)

*Breloom gathered its enegry into one fist slowly and fast explosive power entered the other one (two fisted focus punch/ Dynamic punch)*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 10, 2009)

Vespiquen, now awake and confused, summoned some bees to heal her wounds before slapping herself. She then began to float extremely high in a drunken manner. It then summoned some bees to attack Breloom.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Oct 11, 2009)

*Breloom ready to end this fired two fire punches*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 11, 2009)

Vespiquen fell to the ground as a glittering diamond statue, and the bees turned into sand. Breloom, watching the sand, became sleepy...

...and woke up next to Lucario. Lucario opened his eyes and spoke.

"I will begin the judging. Please feel free to talk amongst yourselves or ask me any questions." It then began to write on a piece of paper with a psychically controlled pen.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 11, 2009)

Lucario opened his eyes.

"I have finished judging. Here are the results... you will not find them pretty.

Lopunny (FMC)

You attacked your opponents quickly and worked fast. You attacked your opponents with style and planned ahead to some extent.

430 + 250 + 50 (coin) = *730 *

Weavile (Dragon)

You chained your moves in a smart way, and did well overall. Personally, I believe that throwing the chunk of ice at Poliwhirl wasn’t a very smart move, since it tired you out so much... but either way, you worked fast. Good job.

440 + 300 + 50 (coin) = *790*

Mr. Mime (Blastoise)

You used your teleportation tactics again this time, which I personally liked. You took advantage of your foes’ weaknesses and beat them with style.

455 + 200 = *655*

Froslass (Stormecho)

Running into Articuno... that was quite lucky of you. Regardless, you managed to kill it with your varied powers (although it was a close call). You worked fast with Wigglytuff, and did very well overall.

480 + 150 + 100 (Articuno) =  *730*

Wartortle (RandomTyphoon)

You did a nice job fighting the Dragonair. Octillery gave you some trouble, though.

410 + 50 = *460*

Pikachu (Pokemonaholic)

Nice work fighting the Victreebel. You seemed to think ahead as well. You got a bit lucky with Buizel, but it’s acceptable.

*400*

Hitmonlee (Frank)

Lombre took a while for you to kill, but after that you pretty much became unstoppable. I liked how you threw Staryu with your powerful legs.

430 + 100 + 50 =  *580*

Breloom (Loco Mocho)

Nice work fighting the Haunter. You started a bit late, but that’s fine. While fighting Vespiquen, though, I noticed you kept using non-effective moves. Why not finish it right off the bat? A Fire Punch easily could kill it.

*400*

"Now, with those results added in to your previous scores...

2. Pikachu (Pokemonaholic) 50 + 400 = 450
3. Lopunny (F. Metal Cookies) 740 + 730 = 1450
4. Weavile (Dragon) 570 + 790 = 1360
5. Vaporeon (Minkow) 250
6. Wartortle (RandomTyphoon) 320 + 460 = 780
7. Mr. Mime (Blastoise) 730 + 655 = 1385
8. Gardevoir (Flareth) 550
10. Hitmonlee (Dr. Frank) 475 + 580 = 1055
12. Froslass (Stormecho) 635 + 730 = 1365
14. Smeargle (Scyther) 375
15. Blaziken (Charizard Morph) 150
16. Breloom (The3FightingDragons) 345 + 400 = 745

"Now, the three to be eliminated are..."

5. Vaporeon (Minkow) 11th Place
14. Smeargle (Scyther) 10th Place
15. Blaziken (Charizard Morph) 12th Place

The three appeared in the center of the hall, piled on top of each other, dead.

"That is not all, though." Lucario gestured to a ball of light behind him. "One of you will be executed today."

A pencil was zapped into everyone's hands, along with a piece of paper. "Please write the name of who you would like to be lynched on this piece of paper. I will then collect the results."

(PM me with the subject line "Execution", with the name of who you would like eliminated on the paper. You have two days.)

"Good. Prepare yourself."


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 14, 2009)

Six of the Pokemon wrote on the sheet of paper they were given. Weavile, Hitmonlee, and Gardevoir decided to keep their papers balnk, not wanting to eliminate anyone. The papers suddenly spontaneously combusted, before they disappeared. An ominous voice began to come from the orb of light.

"I WILL NOW READ THE NAMES OF THOSE WHO HAVE BEEN SUGGESTED FOR THE EXECUTION."

Everybody suddenly became quiet as the voice read off names.

"Breloom." Breloom began to feel a syrange sensation throughout his body, similar to that of a strange singing of his arm. "It's nothing," he muttered.

"Pikachu." Pikachu felt a similar feeling on his nubby arm, unsure what was going on.

"Froslass." Froslass felt the burning sensation as well.

"Froslass again." The burning suddenly seemed to spread all over her body. Froslass cooled herself off with an Ice Beam, which turned into fire before it could hit her.

"Breloom." Breloom suddenly felt the burns spread throughout his body as well. "...what's... What's going on? I feel like I'm on fire..." he said shakily.

"Now, for the final name..." Breloom and Froslass looked at each other nervously before gulping. Breloom wanted desperately for Froslass to be called, and vice versa.

Finally, the orb's voice boomed ominously through the hall.

...

"Breloom."

Breloom suddenly found the burning feeling grow intensely before he actually lit on fire. The flame suddenly went out, and Lucario spoke. "It seems you've been chosen to be lynched. You will have to go home. Please step into the ball of light."

Breloom, suddenly feeling a state of anger, defiantly yelled out. "I refuse, you bastard!" Breloom rushed towards Lucario, glowing a bit as it slammed into him with brute force. But Lucario shrugged off the attack and released a wispy, stringlike wisp of Psychic energy at his opponent's neck.

The wisp lit itself on fire, and became a flaming string to which Breloom was tied. Breloom was spun around a few times before being released a foot away from the orb. It sucked the Breloom up in a flash of light, and then all was silent.

End of Round 2.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Oct 14, 2009)

Round 2 results page has a broken link


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh.

Added execution results as well.

I'm working on the banners, but I'm in a bit of a predicament.

Flareth says that she's decided that she won't be participating, so I'm considering trying to ask Minkow/Scyther if they wouldn't mind being brought back from the dead to take her missing place. Wish me luck.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 20, 2009)

Alright, Blaziken has agreed to rejoin. I've used her Riolu token and gave her 201 points: just enough so that she would not be eliminated through points. Thus, the standings have changed.

Vaporeon (Minkow) 12th Place
Smeargle (Scyther) 11th Place
Gardevoir (Flareth) 10th Place
Breloom (Loco Mocho) 9th Place

I'd also like to show you the chart I used for Round 2. Feel free to vent about how lucky/unlucky you were.


----------



## Tigerclaw (Oct 20, 2009)

when is the next challenge going to be?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 20, 2009)

In a few days.

I need ideas for one, though. Would a co-op challenge be good, or should I just go with the "fight a bunch of Pokemon" theme?


----------



## Dr Frank (Oct 20, 2009)

I cannot believe that after having a PC and the net fail on you at the same time for about a week you would still be in the game. Anyway, er, yes, a co-op challenge sounds nice.


----------



## Dragon (Oct 20, 2009)

Co-op sounds good~ Would we get to choose partners or would you choose, or do you not want to say? :O


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 20, 2009)

I'd probably pick the partners, pairing the better members with the ones who are behind. Also, the round lynch only, so it should be interesting.

Currently, I'm waiting for ideas and waiting for Charizard Morph to tell me she's ready.


----------



## Tigerclaw (Oct 21, 2009)

I also think co-op would be very intresting.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 21, 2009)

Hm... Sounds good. Allow me to upload your sig bars, and I'll start the next challenge.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi.
I'm alive. (barely)
My computer was having some issues and i have a cold, but i'm here now.
so the party can start


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 23, 2009)

*DAY THREE*

Everyone sat at the table. It seemed a bit... _empty_ without Breloom there. Some people took note that Blaziken had returned, but others were more paranoid.

"Welcome. I hope you aren't worried about Breloom." Lucario gestured to a new body on the table: that of Gardevoir.

"Gardevoir has chosen to leave. In her place, Blaziken has returned." Blaziken was dragged onto the stage with psychic powers.

"Congratualtions to Froslass, who, during the last challenge, managed to kill an Articuno." Clapping could be heard from the audience.

"Now, for the challenge."

"You will be working together with a partner to scale up a haunted tower. There are four floors to the tower, all with the same challenges. I won't tell you what you'll find, but you'll discover it yourself."

"Now, for your partners..." A Kadabra read off some words on a sheet of paper.

Blaziken and Froslass
Pikachu and Weavile
Wartortle and Mr. Mime
Lopunny and Hitmonlee

The Pokemon found themselves suddenly transported to an ominous tower. They stared upwards, then walked in with their partners.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 23, 2009)

"...huh." Funny looking tower. Slightly funny looking partner. He probably read that. Psychic, remember? And not the pineapple-carrying fakes, either.
Doesn't mean he's not a decent player here, though...
"C'mon. I have a feeling we'll be seeing lots and lots of ghosties here. I'll cover you."


----------



## Dr Frank (Oct 23, 2009)

Hitmonlee steals a glance at Lopunny. He hadn't been keeping track of the other contestants, but now regrets his ignorance. He should have monitored their progress, noted their weaknessess and strengths. As they stand inside the tower, with the locked doors behind them, Hitmonlee tries to talk to Lopunny to from some kind of plan. Either that or they charge onward and try a make-it-as-we-go-along beat-em-up approach. Hitmonlee would rather not be caught off-guard.

[OOC: Can we discuss game plan and stuff with our partners, either outside or inside the thread? I may ask this for others as well.]


----------



## Dragon (Oct 23, 2009)

"Are you-" Weavile glared at her partner. She didn't need a partner to do anything; she was perfectly fine on her own! She could scale this tower by the time this.. rat got to the first floor! 

With a resigned sigh, she looked at Pikachu and tried not to glare.

"Let's do this, then," the Weavile muttered. "Let's climb this damn tower!" With a nod, she rushed towards the stairs.
((Weavile no liek partners >:[ Dragon likes torturing her.. Pokemon.))


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 23, 2009)

Yes, you may communicate with your partners by PM or in the thread.

Weavile walked upwards to be greeted by a wet tongue. Two Gastlies began to lick her.


----------



## Dragon (Oct 23, 2009)

With a shudder and screech, the Weavile ducked away from the two ghost tongues. "A little help would be nice," she yelled down the stairs, and rolled her eyes. Did she really need help? She herself could easily defeat these two... she had a type advantage, even!

Gathering together all the dark, nasty thoughts in her mind, Weavile released them into the waking world and watched as a dark aura rushed towards the two Gastlys. Wasting no time, she rushed up behind her attack, clawing at each ghost with a claw coated in dark energy.

((Dark Pulse, then Night Slash x2.))


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 23, 2009)

Lopunny didn't even look at Hitmomlee, a small frown on her brown-furred face. Creepy towers meant ghosts, and that meant she had an advantage here, being a normal type.  She cracked her knuckles, and flexed her strong legs, then finally looked at her partner.

"Okay. I'll stay ahead of you. Ghosts can't hurt me as well as they could you, and I pack a mean Shadow Ball." She said, doing a little stretch and then heading up the tower stairs.  "Come on!"


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 23, 2009)

Mr. Mime looked appraisingly at the Wartortle for a moment, and followed him.

"Thanks, but I'm not _useless_ against ghosts, by the way. I have a few tricks up my sleeve," With that, the mime followed the Water-type.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 23, 2009)

Weavile successfully managed to knock out one of the Gastly. This enraged the second one, who decided to scan the foe's thoughts, and then began to make his eyes glow red. Within seconds, Weavile found herself becoming somewhat sleepy.


----------



## Dragon (Oct 23, 2009)

"Argh!" Weavile looked away, digging her claws into her palm in an attempt to keep herself conscious. She couldn't fall asleep.. Not in the middle of a battle! She found her eyelids starting to droop, and with a quick thought, begun to draw all her dark thoughts together. With a sigh, Weavile released them and slumped to the floor, asleep. She hoped Pikachu would have the sense to carry her to the next floor.


----------



## Tigerclaw (Oct 23, 2009)

Pikachu decided to help his partner, and used an electricly charged iron tail on ghastly.


----------



## Dr Frank (Oct 24, 2009)

Hitmonlee stays closely put behind Lopunny, warily looking around in all directions. "If you see anything, tell me and I'll give you a lift", Hitmonlee whispers to Lopunny, "You can then jump up and strike from above."


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 24, 2009)

The second Gastly then vaporized. Pikachu sat down and waited for his partner to wake up.

Hitmonlee and Lopunny came across a lone Duskull. It chose to summon blue flames, and then began to unleash them at Lopunny.

Wartortle gestured for Mr. Mime to come up the stairs.


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 24, 2009)

Lopunny hissed at the sight of the Duskull and quickly tossed up a Magic Coat, her body shimmering oddly pink all over.  She stood in front of Hitmonlee, letting the Wil-O-Wisp hit her square in the chest.  The Magic Coat gleamed brightly for a moment, then rocketed the flames back at the Duskull.


----------



## Dragon (Oct 25, 2009)

((So I assume Weavile can just wake up?)) 

Hearing the dull thud of her partner's blow was all it took to shake the Weavile back into consciousness. "Sorry 'bout that," she muttered, and nodded. Well, they had to continue, unless they wanted to end up like the other Pokemon on the table back in front of the statue.

"We better get going," she mused, leading the way up the stairs.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 25, 2009)

> With that, the mime followed the Water-type.


----------



## Dr Frank (Oct 25, 2009)

Hitmonlee looked at the strange spectacle of blue flames shooting towards Lopunny and then ricocheting back. He attempted to focus on his visual sense (Foresight) and succeeded. He saw a strange one-eyed skull wrapped in a cloak and floating in the air. Hitmonlee jumps up, his legs on blazing with red-hot fire. He merges with the Will-O-Wisp flame, and the fire surrounding him becomes blue. He then directs a straight blue flaming kick (Blaze Kick + Will-O-Wisp) at Duskull.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 25, 2009)

With that, the Duskull evaporated. The two humanoids began to run upstairs.

Mr. Mime and Wartortle found two Shuppet awaiting them on the next floor.

Weavile and Pikachu ran upwards to see a pair of Sableye waiting for them. One prepared a shiny diamond and launched the power gem at Weavile. The other launched a Shadow Ball at Pikachu.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 25, 2009)

_Hmm, so far all the Pokémon I've met in this competition have outright attacked me..._

"Wartortle, isn't it strange that these Shuppet aren't attacking us? Maybe we shouldn't attack yet," the Mr. Mime said to his new partner.


----------



## Stormecho (Oct 25, 2009)

Froslass looked over to her partner expectantly, still preening from the applause on her victory against Articuno. "Shall we go?"


----------



## Dragon (Oct 25, 2009)

With a huff, the Weavile was knocked to the ground by the Sableye's attack. Leaping up quickly, she ran towards the two Sableye with her claws forwards, each leaving a trail of icy energy as she punched at both Sableyes in twin Ice Punches. Leaping back and nodding to Pikachu, Weavile gathered all the dark thoughts in her mind together and released them into the waking world, taking great care that Pikachu was not caught in the wave of energy.

Having to deal with a partner was awkward.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 25, 2009)

"True. But then again..." A lime green force field of sorts surrounded Wartortle. "_might_ wanna protect yerself, m'colleague."


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 25, 2009)

"Of course, of course. What was I thinking?" Mr. Mime said, throwing up a field of a slightly more pink hue than the Wartortle's.

"Hello. What are your intentions?" the mime asked, looking at both of the Shuppet.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 25, 2009)

The moment the words left Mr. Mime's lips, the Shuppet launched a devastating Shadow Ball at his foe.

Weavile, who had gotten the upper hand and smirking with satisfaction, was unable to resist the pair of Will O Wisps that the Sableyes unleashed.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 25, 2009)

"Well, that answers that question!" yelled Mr. Mime, his Protect absorbing the attack. 

"Hey, ugly! I suppose with weak, ineffectual atacks like that, it's no wonder you're hanging out with the only other Pokémon that matches your idiocy! No one else could stand hanging around with anyone so _stupid_!"

((Taunt.))

With that, the mime readied himself to Counter any incoming attacks.

((Since we're fighting Ghost-types, I think it prompt to mention that, if abilities are taken into account, Mr. Mime has Filter))


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 25, 2009)

"Good point!" Wartortle jumped up, baring his teeth and biting down on the other Shuppet.

"Blaugh." It might have worked, but by Arceus. Ghosts taste like putrid gas...and diust. Lotta dust. He dashed around, creating three copies of himself and smirking.

(Bite and Double Team, respectively.)


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 26, 2009)

The Shuppet, now angry, worked together to suddenly astonish their opponents.

They took the brunt of the attack, and then Shadow Balled.


----------



## Dr Frank (Oct 26, 2009)

Hitmonlee walks forward, rather pleased from the last encounter. He hopes not to find anything intimidating. He may have trained for the better part of his life, but not for confronting ghosts. Some shivers run up Hitmonlee's spine at that thought.


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 26, 2009)

Lopunny trailed after her partner, arms crossed over her chest.  That was easy...hopefully not too easy, and they would be able to get though this with relative ease. She sighed and looked around a bit.


----------



## Dragon (Oct 26, 2009)

The pair of blue balls of flame passed through Weavile for a moment, and she smirked.

"What's that supposed to do-" The pain of the burns came a second later, and she swore. "Come on!" A sickly purple aura came over one of her claws, the familiar icy pale blue over the next. With a battle cry, Weavile jumped forwards and slashed, clawed and punched at the pair of Sableye.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 26, 2009)

The two Pokemon walked upwards to see what seemed to be a sinister, mocking smile. "Come and get me, wimps!" Two Haunter materialized, launched off idnetical Shadow Balls, and disappeared, only their smiles visible.

Weavile jabbed at one Sableye. The other managed to get away unscathed, but the other was not as fortunate. It instead chose to set up a spiteful attack. When knocked out, its grudge took a material form, severely limiting its abilities.


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 26, 2009)

With a sigh, Lopunny jumped in front of Hitmonlee again, letting the Shadow Balls impact harmlessly into her chest, shielding her partner.  She started to laugh, her hands on her hips and tossing her head back to laugh.  When she was done, she looked at the floating Haunter, smirking.

"How pathetic.  I was stronger than you two as a _Buneary_.  You call yourselves ghosts...?" She laughed, grinning widely.

((Swagger))


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 26, 2009)

"OHOLYSHITASCREAM." Gah! Stupid ballthing.

...what to do, what to do....

..Uh-oh..that dust? It's coming back u-
"BLECH!" The Wartortle seemingly threw up all over the Shuppet, making sure not to hit his parner.
ACK.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 26, 2009)

Mr. Mime, quite adept (being a mime) at not being astonished easily, splayed his fingers and warped the air around himself and Wartortle silently, forming a bowl of solidified, warped air. The Shadow Balls glanced off and struck a pillar.

((Barrier))


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 26, 2009)

The Haunter, now confused, began to slap each other. Eventually, one released a Sucker Punch, aiming for the Lopunny that irritated it so.

Wartortle's vomit managed to... uh, knock out Shuppet. Yes.

The two Pokemon began to ascend the stairs to floor 2.


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 26, 2009)

With a snort, Lopunny held out her paw and a thin, nearly completely transparent Protect barrier blinked into existence between her and Hitmonlee and the attack.  She walked towards the Haunter, the shimmering wall of energy pressing them back. She didn't look impressed, and a small black-purple blob of energy was starting to form just in front of her mouth.

She very suddenly dropped the barrier, and, before the Ghosts had time to react, charged both fists with blazing fire energy, and launched the Shadow Ball, and lunged forward with her fire-cloaked fists.

((Shadow Ball + Fire Punch x 2

This post is even more epic if you imagine this as the background music.))


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 26, 2009)

"So, I guess subtlety and intrigue are _not_ part of this competition, huh?" said the Mr. Mime as he ascended the stairs.

"And what was that vomit thing? What did you _eat_?"


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 26, 2009)

With a sheepish grin, the Water-type folowed his partner up the stairs. "Technechally, that was supposed to be...Toxic, iunno. Instead, _that_ came up. You know, for ghosts, they sure do taste like dusty crap."


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 26, 2009)

"And you would know how that tastes _how_ exactly?" the mime said with a grin.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 26, 2009)

Why did he have to ask?
"...stupid noodle incident."


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 26, 2009)

((hahah TVTropes reference))

The Mr. Mime stared at the turtle strangely and then shrugged. Mew knew he had a lot of strange things in_ his_ past.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 27, 2009)

One Haunter denied her the chance to do so, striking her with a Sucker Punch beforehand.

The two walked upstairs. A sight of silver streaked the sky, as a rock appeared.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 27, 2009)

((*cough* Yawp.))

"...ahah. What.

A rock? All right. Sure is a pretty rock though. Hey wait...it's meteorish-UH."

Wartoryle only hopes that wasn't what he thought it was.


----------



## Dr Frank (Oct 27, 2009)

Hitmonlee uses Foresight, then increases his focus through momentary meditation (Meditate). Then he snaps open his eyes and proceeds to hit one of the Haunter with close ranged strikes to smash through it's defence (Close Combat).


----------



## Tigerclaw (Oct 27, 2009)

Pikachu then helped out Weavile and used iron tail on the sableye.


----------



## Dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Weavile started to focus on the purple aura from before, and yelped as the fainted Sableye floated near her. "Spite," she muttered, and plopped down. Focusing all her thoughts, she watched as a ripple of dark energy passed through the air and slammed the Sableye back, once again taking caution to not damage Pikachu. Running up behind Pikachu, Weavile leapt up and splayed a palm, an icy orb quickly taking shape. She urged the Ice Beam forwards, and it flew towards the remaining Sableye.

((*failed* Poison Jab for show, Dark Pulse and then Ice Beam.))


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 28, 2009)

Suddenly, a fist came out of nowhere. Purple gases spewed from the rock as a Spiritomb came out. Wartortle looked at the disgusting creature.

The Haunter suddenly spontaneously combusted in eerie blue flame before ramming into Hitmonlee. Hitmonlee's kicks decimated the foe, but he was burned regardless. The other Haunter, shocked, licked the Lopunny with its tongue.

The Sableye was hit hard by the tail. It created a diamond, grabbed Pikachu, and then jabbed the attack in his chest.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 28, 2009)

Wartortle's eye twiched slightly. "....ppppft. It's worse. At least legendaries have weaknesses I mean what." He squinted in a Sherlock-Holmes esuque manner, studying every detail on that damn ghost, ridding his sight of illusions. "Ahhhh..."
Wartortle then coated both his hands in Fighting-Type energy, and hit the rock itself. Hard.

(Foresight (yey breeding moves) and twin Brick Breaks)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 28, 2009)

Mr. Mime flexed his fingers, which glowed pinkish-green. A few strands of thick, ropey grass grew from the floor and wrapped themselves around the Spiritomb's rock.

With a smirk, the mime zapped a Thunderbolt from his hands, aiming for the crack in the ghost's domicile of a stone.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 28, 2009)

The attacks hit the rock, but Spiritomb was able to unleash a shadowy ball.


----------



## Dr Frank (Oct 28, 2009)

Hitmonlee looks at Lopunny, worry etched on his face. "Try charming it, or protect yourself by Bounce" Hitmonlee cries, before distracting the Haunter with a Rolling Kick.


----------



## Dragon (Oct 28, 2009)

"Dammit, die already," Weavile screeched. Coating her claws with a dark aura, she leapt at the Sableye and slashed at him, trying to make him drop Pikachu. She came here to _win,_ and wouldn't be stopped by some stupid Sableye!

((Night Slash x1000. >:[))


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 28, 2009)

The ball hit Wartortle in the head. "Crap!" 
A silver sheen spilled out across his body, hardening. A wave then rose up from behind Wartortle. an extemely salty one. It slammed into the Spiritomb.

(Iron Defense and Brine)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 28, 2009)

Mr. Mime stared at his partner as the Water-type summoned up a mighty wave. Interesting move. Calling up his mimey powers of annoying mirroring, the pale Pokémon copied the moves that Wartortle had made, bringing up a torrent of saltwater to joint his partner's.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 28, 2009)

Sableye used Pikachu as a shield, then threw him at his opponent. Sableye was apralyzed in the process, but Pikachu was weakened from the beating.

Hitmonlee barely missed the Haunter, who grabbed his leg and threw him at his partner.

The saltwater wave hit Spiritomb, but he wasn't all that worried. He countered with a Dark Pulse. Suddenly, Mr. Mime's attack came with it, starting to crack the rock.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh _yessss._


"Aim for the rock! S'cracked more this time, m'colleague!" Twin bouts of frezzing cold energy enveloped the Wartorle's fists. He slammed both into the crack,aiming to freeze.

(Twin Ice Punches.)


----------



## Dragon (Oct 28, 2009)

Weavile caught Pikachu, the force of his weight knocking her back a bit. Now she really knew why partners were a pain in.. erm. Leaping over her partner, she splayed a palm and gathered icy energy, watching as it condensed into a thin, pale beam and shot towards the Sableye. Running after her attack, Weavile stopped and roundhouse kicked him, footclaws brimming with dark energy.

((Ice Beam and a kind of.. foot Night Slash. :D?))


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 28, 2009)

"Will do!" yelled Mr. Mime, his hands glowing with a pinkish-red, flaming energy. He ran full tilt at the Spiritomb, flipped into the air, and slammed both fists into the frosty rock.

(Dual Fire Punch)


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 28, 2009)

Lopunny ducked the Sucker Punch just barely, the Haunter's claws grazing her ears.  She winced in pain and she smacked the two others with the Fire Punch attacks, then jumped back.

She yelped when she saw the Haunter toss her partner at her. She reflexively grabbed hold of him, skidding back a bit.  She was holding him by the shoulders, and shook herself.  That's when an idea hit her...

"I'm going to do something, and it might be risky, but I want you to trust me!" She yelled, and with that, launched herself in the air with a Bounce.

When she was above the Haunter, she tossed Hitmonlee down at them with a powerful Fling, shreaking at him to use some sort of attack as he went, and then came crashing down on another Haunter.

((Bounce + Fling (w/Hitmonlee)))


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 28, 2009)

The twin punches cracked the rock, making noticable dents. The rock suddenly cracked in half, causing the Spiritomb to explode in a superpowered Dark Pulse. The rock turned to dust as the duo climbed to the third floor.

Lopunny managed to hit the Haunter, but the momentum from hitting it knocked it into Hitmonlee. The two focused on the one Pokemon left.

(There was only one Haunter left when you used Bounce.)


----------



## Dr Frank (Oct 29, 2009)

[Okay, that was kinda confusing]

As Hitmonlee flew down when Lopunny threw him he didn't recover his wits quickly enough to perform an attack, but managed to land safely. When Lopunny's Bounce knocked the Haunter into Hitmonlee he was ready and gave it a Rolling Kick.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 30, 2009)

Luckily, this was enough to kill the Jaunter. It dematerialized, and the group went to the next floor.


----------



## Dr Frank (Oct 31, 2009)

Hitmonlee proceeds ahead, feeling a little exhausted, and motions for Lopunny to move forward as well.


----------



## Dragon (Oct 31, 2009)

Dragon said:


> Weavile caught Pikachu, the force of his weight knocking her back a bit. Now she really knew why partners were a pain in.. erm. Leaping over her partner, she splayed a palm and gathered icy energy, watching as it condensed into a thin, pale beam and shot towards the Sableye. Running after her attack, Weavile stopped and roundhouse kicked him, footclaws brimming with dark energy.
> 
> ((Ice Beam and a kind of.. foot Night Slash. :D?))


*poke*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 31, 2009)

The Sableye fell backwards and collapsed. The pair quickly ran to the next floor.

Hitmonlee found himself staring at a beautiful Mismagius, who then proceeded to Attract him. Hitmonlee found himself deeply in love.


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 31, 2009)

Lopunny, who had been following after her partner, sighed at the Attract. _Men._ She glanced around at the ground for any good-sized rocks or anything that may be useful in attacks, readying a Shadow Ball and cloaking her fist in flames.  She combined the Shadow Ball with the Fire Punch and lunged at the Mismagius.


----------



## Dragon (Oct 31, 2009)

Not even waiting for Pikachu to move, Weavile pulled him up on her back and dropped him, waiting on the third floor. Something was gonna jump out at them and attack, she could just tell... With a growl, she looked around cautiously and began to call up icy energy in her claws.


----------



## Dr Frank (Nov 1, 2009)

Hitmonlee stares at Mismagius with drool dripping out of his mouth (what mouth???). As he recovers momenterily he bleakly motions Lopunny to slap him out of this enchantment before his minds reverts back to Mismagius.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 2, 2009)

Mismagius, clearly annoyed, decided to make a couple clones. She moved at blinding speeds, before five illusions materialized next to her.

She punched at the enemy who appeared in front of her... but the move didn't phase it. Ten Shedinja surrounded her, before they suddenly cloned themselves a few times. A hundred identical Shedinjas launched off Shadow Balls.


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 2, 2009)

Lopunny sighed. More Shadow Balls? Ghost types were dumb. She slapped Hitmonlee hard across the face to knock him out of it, and then encased the both of them in a weak protect shield.  After the attack was over, she dropped it, and her eyes glowed red for a moment, two beams of red light sweeping across the masses.  The light destroyed each clone, and she struck out with a Fire Punch at the nearest Shedinja, and then jumped to the next as each smoking husk fell.

((Foresight, then Fire Punch on each Shedinja))


----------



## Dr Frank (Nov 2, 2009)

Having been knocked back into his senses, rather literally and painfully, Hitmonlee uses Foresight to make the ghost solid enough to beat up. However the sudden assault of Shadow Balls wrecks his nerves. Seeing them pass and watching Lopunny smash through each Shedinja illusion that have somehow replaced (or are shielding) the Mismagius they were fighting Hitmonlee settles his mind and flexes his legs for the soon coming skirmish (Meditate) before focusing an illusion-shattering gaze (Foresight) at the Shedinja to help Lopunny assault the real threats rather than attack each illusion.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 3, 2009)

Wartortle ran up the stairs, _really_ hoping the next guy wasn't type-invincible. "Well, c'mon now." he mumbled to himself.


----------



## Stormecho (Nov 3, 2009)

((...My partner's not posted at all. >> Can I like, go on my own or something? XD))


----------



## Dragon (Nov 3, 2009)

Kam said:


> She punched at the enemy who appeared in front of her... but the move didn't phase it. Ten Shedinja surrounded her, before they suddenly cloned themselves a few times. A hundred identical Shedinjas launched off Shadow Balls.


((..'S this for me or FMC?))


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 3, 2009)

The Shedinja one is for Dragon and Holic.

Storm: Yes. Your partner fails life FOREVER.

Wartortle found himself surrounded by seven Gastly and a Gengar. The Gengar threateningly cursed at his opponent, taunting him. Then, he ordered the Gastly around him to hypnotise the newcomers.


----------



## Stormecho (Nov 3, 2009)

Froslass calmly drifted into the tower, a Shadow Ball charging in her hands. "Now, what will show itself?" she asked, expecting something to attack her.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 3, 2009)

Mr. Mime shut his eyelids tightly, pressed one giant hand over his partner's eyes, and released a blindingly bright flash of hot-pink light.

((Flash))


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 4, 2009)

"Wait, _what_ was that you fat bastar-" Wartortle shut up as soon as he felt the hand over his eyes.


----------



## Dr Frank (Nov 4, 2009)

Hitmonlee Rolling Kicks whatever there is to rollling kick.

[Or if I'm not confused, Rolling Kicks the Mismagius illusions one at a time]


----------



## Hogia (Nov 4, 2009)

Can I join as me, Lugia or... Scyther?


----------



## Dragon (Nov 4, 2009)

((..Anyways.))

Weavile yelped and dove for a Shedinja, hoping only one attack was real. Closing her eyes, she spread her claws and leapt into the mass of Shedinja and Shadow Balls, trailing a faint white aura. Instinctively she dug her claws into the ghost bug, the white aura streaming into the wound.

((Aerial Ace, so no missingggg))


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 7, 2009)

The Gastly scattered. One of them managed to hypnotize Gengar, but one managed to hypnotize Mr. Mime.

The Rolling Kicks came out fast, until only Mismagius and four clones were left. By some miracle, the hit connected. Mismagius launched a Thunderbolt at the meddling foes.

The real Shedinja was miraculously destroyed. The Weavile and Pikachu prepared themselves.

Hogia: You can assist Stormecho as a temp. partner.

(As Scyther, since it's the only non-legendary choice.)


----------



## Dr Frank (Nov 7, 2009)

Hitmonlee kicks himself into the air, hollering at Lopunny to do something, and launching a Jump Kick at the nearest Mismagius.


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 8, 2009)

With a hiss, Lopunny covered herself with a shimmering layer of pink energy, reflecting the Thunderbolt back at the Mismagus.  Then, she swept the clones and Mismagus with a Foresight, and lunged forward, her hands glimmering pink.  She concentrated the memory of all her friends into her attack, and lunged.

((Mirror Coat, Foresight, and Return))


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 9, 2009)

Mr. Mime teetered around wildly, swinging his arms around.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 9, 2009)

Mismagius fell to the ground, shocked and bruised. It disappeared.

The pair made their way up to the fourth and final floor.

The Gengar tried to look away, but it was too late. He began to walk drunkenly, stumbling into the Gastly around it.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 10, 2009)

"You bowled over your own leader guy? Idiots..."
Anyways. Wartortle glanced at his partner, before picking him up and jumping pretty damn high with a properly aimed Aqua Tail.

"Really, really sorry for this." Just when we were getting along, too...

(Aqua Tail + Mr. Mime being badically a mimesheild.)


----------



## StrongSad (Nov 10, 2009)

Signing up as Dragonair.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 10, 2009)

...uh, that's kind of hard to do at this point. Sorry, but we've gotten too far to let you join.

:( If this whole thing goes well, you might be in the next one. Who knows?

The Gastly took the blow for the leader. Three of them evaporated, and one of them fired off a Will-O-Wisp at Wartortle.


----------



## Dr Frank (Nov 10, 2009)

Hitmonlee lets out a sigh of relief and gives Lopunny a pleasant smile, you know, if he could actually smile.


----------



## StrongSad (Nov 10, 2009)

I really need to join. Just put me in as a Dragonair who comes in at one post and never appears again.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 10, 2009)

Wuh? This blue thingy had grabbed him, and now he was flying...

Wait, flying wasn't good. Mr. Mime couldn't fly! Time to do something... The blue thingy had a shell, right? Well, it was time for the mime to have one too! 

Mr. Mime glowed pinkish-white, Safeguarding himself. The glow flowed off of him a bit and connected to his partner, giving him protection, too.

_Loopedy doopedy doo, count the Pikachu..._


----------



## Dr Frank (Nov 11, 2009)

StrongSad said:


> I really need to join. Just put me in as a Dragonair who comes in at one post and never appears again.


[That's just strange. Try choosing a Pokemon that is more humanoid. Dragonair is like a lil' worm]


----------



## StrongSad (Nov 11, 2009)

I like little worms. Besides, you shouldn't make rules about which Pokemon you should choose.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 12, 2009)

Uh, sure. (You don't necessarily need to be humanoid. I recommend it, but it's not required.)

Psst, Blastoise, you're asleep~


----------



## Dr Frank (Nov 12, 2009)

[Isn't anything gonna happen on the fourth and final floor?]


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 12, 2009)

K then.

The duo made their way upwards. On the roof of the tower, they saw an infinite darkness, streaked with a yellow meteor. A Dragonair It crashed on the roof, before a Dusknoir rose from the depths of the cavern. It proceeded to hold the Dragonair with a psychic power and began to gesture towards its head. The Dragonair's eyes glowed red before it launched a blue orb of energy at its foes.

(You're in the game... as a brainwashed cronie of a crazy Dusknoir! Someday we'll look back at this and laugh...)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 12, 2009)

((*facepalm* I always subconciously think that Hypnosis is a confusion move.))


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 12, 2009)

Don't worry about it.


----------



## Dr Frank (Nov 13, 2009)

Oh damn! Oh damn! Oh damn! Oh damn! It's going over and over in Hitmonlee's mind as he motions to Lopunny and jumps on top of  Dragonair, trying to kick the back of it's head.


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 13, 2009)

Lopunny growled softly, cursing under her breath. Dragon Types were annoying, but they could do it. She charged her hands with cold energy and lunged, pushing herself forward with her powerful legs, making her faster than the foe without a doubt.

((Ice Punch x 2 + Quick Attack))


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 14, 2009)

(I'm guessing that Safeguard wouldn't work, then?)


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 14, 2009)

Dragonair wrapped itself around the Pokemon that tried to kick it, but was hit hard by the freezing punches. The Dragonair cursed and tried to thrash at its opponent. Meanwhile, Dusknoir faded away and cloned itself.


----------



## Dr Frank (Nov 14, 2009)

'Wait, maybe if we can find and defeat the Dusknoir, the Dragonair will go away too. Try and find the real Dusknoir and I'll hold off the Dragonair', Hitmonlee says, setting his eye on the Dragonair and giving it his undivided attention, concentrating to deliver the highest level of impact (Focus Energy), and then moves in with a Hi Jump Kick.

[Aah, too many commas]


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 14, 2009)

The Dragonair squealed when the move made contact. It began to thrash around in a strange manner, trying to ram into Lopunny.


----------



## Stormecho (Nov 14, 2009)

((And my new partner hasn't posted as well. >>))


----------



## Dr Frank (Nov 15, 2009)

Confused by its odd behaviour, Hitmonlee climbs onto the back of the Dragonair and tries to steer into into a nearby wall, or preferably the Dusknoir clone.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 15, 2009)

...do you want to use the token? I'm kind of pissed that she hasn't posted, but I'm sure you'd do well if she was here.

The Dragonair collided with the clone, but suddenly, Dusknoir spoke.

"Enough." He summoned two orbs of darkness, which were sent towards Hitmonlee and Dragonair. Purple chains sprouted from their bodies. "If one of you kills the other... both of you shall be destroyed!" He laughed before firing a ball of fire from his body, aiming at Lopunny.


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 15, 2009)

Lopunny growled, and rocketed upwards with her strong legs in a Bounce to avoid the thrashing Dragonair, then landed safely after it was done attacking her.  She charged a Shadow Ball between her paws, ready to fire it, but squeaked when she saw the fireball coming for her, and shot it off a tad early, and wrapped herself in a pink shroud.

((Magic Coat, since I assume that was Wil-O-Wisp.))


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 15, 2009)

"ACKLE." Brushing off the fireball, Wartortle winced a bit before placing his partner down gingerly and letting out a concetrated bundle of cold at the gengar.
(Ice Beam)


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 16, 2009)

Gengar tried to swallow the blast of ice, but ended up frozen. The Gastly launched off Shadow Balls.

The Magic Coat managed to reflect the ball of fire, but the Shadow Ball missed the target. Dusknoir summoned a rainstorm.


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 16, 2009)

Lopunny looked skywards as a rainstorm brewed, smiling.  She cocked her head to the side a bit, and eyed Dusknoir with a grin.

"What's a rainstorm without _lightning_!?" She hissed, raising her hands to the sky and summoning a massive bolt of crackling electricity from the heavens and sending it racing at inescapable speeds at the ghost-type.

((Thunder, which is at 100% accuracy due to rain 8D))


----------



## Dr Frank (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh damn! Hitmonlee tried to take cover from the rainstorm, but an idea struck him. First using Foresight to locate Dusknoir he quickly casts a glance into Dusknoir's mind to predict his movements (Mind Reader), then leaped towards the lightening and, lashing out a burning kick to absorb the lightening's impact, thundered on towards Dusknoir for an aerial assault, alongside with Lopunny's lightening. (Blaze Kick + Hi Jump Kick)


----------



## Stormecho (Nov 16, 2009)

((Token? o_o Uh, sure. x3))


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 23, 2009)

The crackling bolt was absorbed by a flaming foot, but Hitmonlee's attack was deflected by a green shield. "Predictable." The Dusknoir fired off a Thunder of his own at Lopunny, before unleashing a beam of blue flame at the opponents.


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 23, 2009)

With a soft sigh, Lopunny cracked her knuckles and leapt forward, shoving Hitmonlee out of the way of the attacks, her body shining a bright glow alternating between between pink and purple.  She crossed her arms over her chest to brace herself, the blue fire bouncing harmlessly off her chest and back at Dusknoir.  The bolt struck seconds later, and the rabbit Pokemon hissed in pain, but absorbed the attack and sent it rocketing at the ghost-type. 

((again assuming Wil-O-Wisp. Magic Coat + Mirror Coat + Endure.))


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 24, 2009)

Wartortle looked at the ghost with a thiumphant grin. "Hah!"

He fired off several Water Pulses at the remaining Gastly, finishing off with a slightly cocky Aqua Tail.

(Water Pulse x3, Aqua Tail)


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 24, 2009)

Dusknoir was in pain from the attack, but he was still able to find a way to annoy his opponent. He began to curse repeatedly, infuriating the Lopunny. The mouth on Dusknoir's stomach created a blast of Thunder, as well as an Ice Beam for good measure.

The Gastly disintegrated at the impact, with only Gengar left.


----------



## Dr Frank (Nov 25, 2009)

Hitmonlee looks around the room, examining the masonry and woodwork and trying to find something that can help them here.

[Just a few details about the room please, like is it rounded or square? Is there a chandelier, or some other items of interest etc.]


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 25, 2009)

It's a round place with no items of interest.


----------



## Dr Frank (Nov 26, 2009)

Hitmonlee climbs onto Dragonair [I assume it's still there] and directs it around Dusknoir, trying to keep the large-bellied phantom away from Lopunny and hoping to distract it long enough for Lopunny to do something unnoticed.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 26, 2009)

Hitmonlee tried to do so, but the Dusknoir gripped onto him with psychic power. He tossed Hitmon against the wall at maximum speed.


----------



## Dr Frank (Nov 26, 2009)

Going head on wouldn't work, and the room wouldn't give him any advantage either. Hitmonlee tries recovering himself, hoping Lopunny could come up with something to get them out of their predicament.


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 26, 2009)

Lopunny extended a paw, a thin wall of green energy encasing her, and the attacks washing harmlessly off it's surface.  The normal route wasn't working...so she'd have to try something new.  Dropping the bubble after the attacks were gone, Lopunny burst into tears, her body giving off powerful hormones at the same time. 

((Protect, then Fake Tears + Attract))


----------



## Dr Frank (Nov 27, 2009)

Seeing Lopunny act, Hitmonlee uses forms illusory copies of himself [Double Team] and sets out to distract Dusknoir while Lopunny's stuff hits Dusknoir.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 27, 2009)

Dusknoir laughed. "Pathetic. I don't care about you... at all!" Dusknoir slapped the ground, creating an Earthquake that cracked the roof and hit all the clones.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 28, 2009)

_Yessss._

He felt the urge to beat the frozen blob in front of him...actually dissapear. Somewhat. Back to slight practicallity. He focused on the form's weak points, then began to Dig. A while later, he poped out, smashing into the Gengar with Ground type energy.

(Foresight and Dig.)


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 28, 2009)

Wartortle jumped up, and hit the Gengar hard. He awoke with a blast before exploding. Wartortle found himself feeling very queasy... (Toxic explosion, uh-ohs.) He tried to go up to the roof.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 28, 2009)

"FFFFFFFFF-Not agaiiiin."

Picking up his sleeping partner, he jogged to the roof. Seeting down Mr. Mime, Wartortle went to look for an isolated corner where he could throw up.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 28, 2009)

Mr. Mime suddenly woke up, and just in time as well. A Dusknoir had materialized, and was about to throw a Shadow Ball at it. A Dusclops showed up next to it, preparing to attack Wartortle.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 28, 2009)

"Haha, ohhh crap."

Well only one logical thing to do. Sleep.

Wartortle plopped down on the ground, mumbling in his sleep.

(Rest + Sleep Talk.)


----------



## Dr Frank (Nov 28, 2009)

Hitmonlee eyes the Dusknoir at a distance and watches his movements. Very closely. [Mind Reader]


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 1, 2009)

Crossing his arms and waving his hands, Mr. Mime's half-closed eyes glowed hot pink. In a sudden flurry of motion, four mimes appeared where only one had stood before. They surrounded the sleeping Wartortle in a semicircle, forming a crescent behind the slumbering terapin.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 1, 2009)

The Dunsknoir laughed and suddenly released an eerie wisp of purple energy which went into Wartortle's body. Wartortle suddenly began twitching and tossing and turning.

Dusknoir tried to attack Hitmonlee with a Thunderbolt.

Dusknoir launced off a Shock Wave, hitting two of the clones.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 1, 2009)

Mr. Mime hefted a massive rock, surrounded it with pulasting Dark energy, and flung it at the Dusknoir.

(fling)


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 1, 2009)

For some strange reason, throwing the nonexistant rock at Dusknoir had no effect.

(when did I say there were rocks here hm?)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 1, 2009)

(Well I assumed there would be rubble of some sort that could fall under the category of 'rock')


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 1, 2009)

There is none.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 1, 2009)

((Hmm. >:I))

Mr. Mime sent out little telekinetic tweaks and pinches, laugh raucously in stereo. Little baby-slaps of psychic energy with a smattering of insults and a fair bit of double-sticking-his-tongue out. If anyone knew how to Torment, it was a Mime.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 2, 2009)

"Grrr..."

Dusknoir swiped at the opponents with shadowy energy, successfully hitting the slumbering Wartortle.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 2, 2009)

The two Mr. Mime looked at the Dusknoir haughtily, going on and on about how the thrice-evolved nitwit couldn't take down a couple of mimes and a _turtle_ for Arceus' sake.

((Swagger))

Almost immediately, an ichor of steel ran over the skin of Mr. Mime and his clone, coating the outermost layer of his skin with a shield of metal.

((Metal Coat))


----------



## Dr Frank (Dec 2, 2009)

Hitmonlee simply jumps up, dodging the ghost's straight-flung electric attack with nimble ease. While in air, he comes down straight at Dusknoir, hoping to catch it off-guard.

[Hi Jump Kick]


----------

